# The CWA, still praying for rain driveler, part Deaux........



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey, found ya


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs- naw i dont do mufflata's cause i dont like olives.  I had some kind of chicken and ham melt with bleu cheese on it.  It was good.  Place is a little to yuppie for me but the sammy and tater salad was good!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, found ya


 the string wasn't enough?!?!



BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs- naw i dont do mufflata's cause i dont like olives.  I had some kind of chicken and ham melt with bleu cheese on it.  It was good.  Place is a little to yuppie for me but the sammy and tater salad was good!


 I just picked that out for the weird name!!  some of the menu does sound "yummie" though!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> the string wasn't enough?!?!
> 
> 
> I just picked that out for the weird name!!  some of the menu does sound "yummie" though!



 Hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs- naw i dont do mufflata's cause i dont like olives.  I had some kind of chicken and ham melt with bleu cheese on it.  It was good.  Place is a little to yuppie for me but the sammy and tater salad was good!



Dont like olives ya idjit


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs- naw i dont do mufflata's cause i dont like olives.  I had some kind of chicken and ham melt with bleu cheese on it.  It was good.  Place is a little to yuppie for me but the sammy and tater salad was good!





Keebs said:


> the string wasn't enough?!?!
> 
> 
> I just picked that out for the weird name!!  some of the menu does sound "yuppie" though!



Fixed it fer ya!! 


Love a good Muffalatta!!! 

Gonna head back out, unload the truck again, get on the lawnmower for a while, then start pickin up more debris while watchin for monkeys in da trees


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it fer ya!!
> 
> 
> Love a good Muffalatta!!!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



 I believe I actually saw a couple already


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I believe I actually saw a couple already


 Then you don't need to be going back out there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Then you don't need to be going back out there!



I'll check back in at the sighting of the first Monkey/Ape I see


CYL.....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll check back in at the sighting of the first Monkey/Ape I see
> 
> 
> CYL.....


----------



## Money man (Jul 13, 2011)

What's goin on round here?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont like olives ya idjit



Olives are nasty.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2011)

Money man said:


> What's goin on round here?


Just arguing over olives... nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Money man said:


> What's goin on round here?





BBQBOSS said:


> Olives are nasty.


 just the green ones!


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> just the green ones!



I tried to give a green olive to Flossie once ... since she's a cracker addict, i thought i could trick her with one ..... she spit it right back out and looked at me like i slapped her ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Money man said:


> What's goin on round here?


Jeff's out huntin monkeys



BBQBOSS said:


> Olives are nasty.


Olives and cheese and beer are delicious


Keebs said:


> just the green ones!



The green ones are the best.

St. simons used to have a olive bar at the store that had everykind  of olive you could think of Big ones lil ones , i loved it


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

slip said:


> I tried to give a green olive to Flossie once ... since she's a cracker addict, i thought i could trick her with one ..... she spit it right back out and looked at me like i slapped her ...


I tried that with a banana pepper with Zeke......... nope, did NOT care for it!  Yep and the looks they can give you!



mudracing101 said:


> Olives and cheese and beer are delicious
> The green ones are the best.
> St. simons used to have a olive bar at the store that had everykind  of olive you could think of Big ones lil ones , i loved it


 I knew you were gonna be a strange one............. yuck, black olives only and only on a Super Supreme Pizza Hut Pizza!


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

Olives are good and yall is crazy, but what didnt we already know ....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Holy Moly its hawt 

Yall keepin cool I hope!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Guess you could call me an olive connoisseur.. of sorts


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Olives are good and yall is crazy, but what didnt we already know ....





SnowHunter said:


> Holy Moly its hawt
> 
> Yall keepin cool I hope!



Hey Snowy


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2011)

Alright...just got back from a 2 hour lunch at Pappadeaux's.   Time for my mid-afternoon nap!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs,
I left you a reply over there.    

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6123530&posted=1#post6123530


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Alright...just got back from a 2 hour lunch at Pappadeaux's.   Time for my mid-afternoon nap!



A nap sounds good


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Snowy,
Cooler weather is on the way but unfortunately, it probably won't arrive until about December.


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Alright...just got back from a 2 hour lunch at Pappadeaux's.   Time for my mid-afternoon nap!


Two hour lunch!? didja have to butcher the chicken and milk the cow too?


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hi Snowy,
> Cooler weather is on the way but unfortunately, it probably won't arrive until about December.





I find my self in the middle of summer wishing for winter, and in the middle of winter wishing for summer ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Holy Moly its hawt
> 
> Yall keepin cool I hope!


There you are!!  Was hoping you'd check in soon!!



mudracing101 said:


> Guess you could call me an olive connoisseur.. of sorts


 I can think of better things to get hung up on......... 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs,
> I left you a reply over there.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6123530&posted=1#post6123530


 



slip said:


> Two hour lunch!? didja have to butcher the chicken and milk the cow too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can ALWAYS put more clothes on to be comfortable................ 'nuff said (HUSH MATTY!)


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> There you are!!  Was hoping you'd check in soon!!
> 
> 
> I can think of better things to get hung up on.........
> ...




Whaaaaa??????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whaaaaa??????


----------



## Money man (Jul 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Alright...just got back from a 2 hour lunch at Pappadeaux's.   Time for my mid-afternoon nap!



How's Daisy?


----------



## Money man (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff's out huntin monkeys



He outta get with Keebs, she has a whole bunch of them it looks like.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Money man said:


> He outta get with Keebs, she has a whole bunch of them it looks like.


 Jeff thinks he done seen some of mine up in the trees at his place, I told the boy he needed to come in outta the heat but nooooooo, you can't tell him nuttin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Jeff thinks he done seen some of mine up in the trees at his place, I told the boy he needed to come in outta the heat but nooooooo, you can't tell him nuttin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whaaaaa??????



Stupid ford


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2011)

raining here in North Forsyth County.

Thank you; that is all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

I picked up one too many sticks.....when I went to raise up and start walkin to da pile, my knuckles were draggin. Had to stop right there!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



The heat done got him...someone call the ambalamps


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I picked up one too many sticks.....when I went to raise up and start walkin to da pile, my knuckles were draggin. Had to stop right there!!



Wait...nevermind...everything seems to be normal


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> raining here in North Forsyth County.
> 
> Thank you; that is all.


 Good Deal, Home Depot Man!!



Jeff C. said:


> I picked up one too many sticks.....when I went to raise up and start walkin to da pile, my knuckles were draggin. Had to stop right there!!






bigox911 said:


> Wait...nevermind...everything seems to be normal


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Wait...nevermind...everything seems to be normal





Don't make me get my gun!!! I don't wanna hit any bystanders...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> raining here in North Forsyth County.
> 
> Thank you; that is all.




Could you elaborate on that???


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't make me get my gun!!! I don't wanna hit any bystanders...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

I hope it rains SOOON!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope it rains SOOON!!!



The more videos I post, the darker it gets outside.      


C'mon RAIN!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2011)

I wish it would rain here in North Fulton Co.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sure wished i could see all of these videos ya'll post


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sure wished i could see all of these videos ya'll post



I have never wanted to eat someone's avatar so badly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Guess you could call me an olive connoisseur.. of sorts





Me too, Mud, I love olives of any kind. I can eat em by the jarful, and drink the juice out of the bottle.


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope it rains SOOON!!!



Yeppppp... been over two weeks since we seen a drop here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Whaaaaat??!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> The more videos I post, the darker it gets outside.
> 
> 
> C'mon RAIN!



Keep postin.....I know y'all are needin it REAL bad. I turn my sprinklers on, of course it doesn't rain until I've wasted about $150.00 worth of county water


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I have never wanted to eat someone's avatar so badly.



Okay, now this post makes no sense.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I have never wanted to eat someone's avatar so badly.


Why thank you


Nicodemus said:


> Me too, Mud, I love olives of any kind. I can eat em by the jarful, and drink the juice out of the bottle.



Aahhh the juice is the best


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Keep postin.....I know y'all are needin it REAL bad. I turn my sprinklers on, of course it doesn't rain until I've wasted about $150.00 worth of county water





Too hard to weed out the "postable" videos. 

Nick might banded me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, now this post makes no sense.



Sorry, i changed it cause Bbq boss before i saw your post, i will change it back if you wish


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I have never wanted to eat someone's avatar so badly.



A bowtie???  Dang, talk about lovin Chevy's


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Too hard to weed out the "postable" videos.
> 
> Nick might banded me.





You`re reasonable safe...


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Me too, Mud, I love olives of any kind. I can eat em by the jarful, and drink the juice out of the bottle.



Nic, you grow acorn squash right?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry, i changed it cause Bbq boss before i saw your post, i will change it back if you wish




It's okay. It was just making me hungry. 




Jeff C. said:


> A bowtie???  Dang, talk about lovin Chevy's




Well, yeah, I'll take a Chevy over a Ford any day but I love me a Dodge.  

And before anyone starts knocking a Dodge, a brown Dodge saved my son and husband's life a few years ago. They are built like a tank.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re reasonable safe...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Nic, you grow acorn squash right?





Yessir.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>





Back at`cha, Bug!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A bowtie???  Dang, talk about lovin Chevy's



The boss's avatar was making me feel kinda quezzy(spelling)


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir.



How in the world do you keep the stems from leaking all over the place once they're picked?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It's okay. It was just making me hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I have never wanted to eat someone's avatar so badly.





turtlebug said:


> Okay, now this post makes no sense.






turtlebug said:


> Well, yeah, I'll take a Chevy over a Ford any day but I love me a Dodge.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

I think I found the song the chimps are dancing to!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

slip said:


> How in the world do you keep the stems from leaking all over the place once they're picked?





I let the stems start to dry down, then cut them off and leave about a half inch or so of stem on the squash. They don`t leak so bad that way. Plus, they store better then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2011)

Afternoon all, headed to work before long.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, headed to work before long.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, headed to work before long.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, headed to work before long.



It's about time ya did something productive!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, headed to work before long.


 You get here & I get to leave..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It's okay. It was just making me hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never owned a Chevy, but rented one and really liked it. Had a dodge once, couldn't kill the thing....and I tried Got a Ford now, 13 yrs old, very few problems other than wear and tear. Although the AC is out and it started runnin rough yesterday 



slip said:


> How in the world do you keep the stems from leaking all over the place once they're picked?



Nevermind....  We got one a brewin north and west of us slip!!!



Keebs said:


> I think I found the song the chimps are dancing to!!!




 Especially at about the 2:30 mark



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, headed to work before long.



Howdy Your Quackness!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal, Home Depot Man!!



Nope; but that is a good guess!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

Why does my spelling go to crap when I post in the hog forum? 

Trying to fit in?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Why does my spelling go to crap when I post in the hog forum?
> 
> Trying to fit in?



Reading to many seth carter post?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2011)

Got to go; you're killin' me


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Why does my spelling go to crap when I post in the hog forum?
> 
> Trying to fit in?



Your search skillz ain't too good either. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=629866


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Why does my spelling go to crap when I post in the hog forum?
> 
> Trying to fit in?



Leme go se...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Your search skillz ain't too good either.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=629866



Neither are your return texting skills.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Neither are your return texting skills.



i had it turned off. Sowwy.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i had it turned off. Sowwy.....



It was nuttin. 

Just sumpin about how did an entire box of Hornady Superformance BT's in 7mm-08 get to my house?    

I'll bring em back soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Holy Moly its hawt
> 
> Yall keepin cool I hope!



There was NO shade in the hay field today.  Thermometer read 102*   But the hay is out of the field.     And the thunder is getting louder.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There was NO shade in the hay field today.  Thermometer read 102*   But the hay is out of the field.     And the thunder is getting louder.



I bet that was rough GIW.....glad you got it up 

You need one of these:


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> The boss's avatar was making me feel kinda quezzy(spelling)



Dont worry, my father and grandfather are rolling over, if ya know what i mean.  My family bleeds chevy, but i stepped out this time and bought the better truck.   that little ol 3.5L V6 in my Ford will drag that 5.3L V8 All over the road.  just sayin...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

I was toying with the idea of making a couple of crab traps for my trip next week. Just not real thrilled with what i'm seeing on-line for cheap traps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was toying with the idea of making a couple of crab traps for my trip next week. Just not real thrilled with what i'm seeing on-line for cheap traps.


Just be careful. The Democratic Republic of Florduh has more rules and regulations on everything catch-able and hunt-able than I've ever seen. I'm sure those idjits even have a slot limit on blue crabs with a max creek limit of 1.23875..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet that was rough GIW.....glad you got it up
> 
> You need one of these:



just one?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just be careful. The Democratic Republic of Florduh has more rules and regulations on everything catch-able and hunt-able than I've ever seen. I'm sure those idjits even have a slot limit on blue crabs with a max creek limit of 1.23875..



They do. 
Thats why th traps will be placed under the dock in cover of darkness. Glad my BiL lives on a canal instead of the actual bay. Still gonna get a license just to be safe. I know there are speckled trout, crabs, mullet, and the occasional redfish that cruise thru, but need to research how to fish for them.


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

Got home, went out with the dogs .... heard the bolt before the thunder .... back inside everybody can hold it.


maybe thats a good thing though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They do.
> Thats why th traps will be placed under the dock in cover of darkness. Glad my BiL lives on a canal instead of the actual bay. Still gonna get a license just to be safe. I know there are speckled trout, crabs, mullet, and the occasional redfish that cruise thru, but need to research how to fish for them.





Think flounder. An old local down at Mexico Beach taught me about them flat fish a long time ago. Rig up one of your baitcasters  with a half ounce lead over a barrel swivel. Attach a monofilament leader about 18 inches long, with a 1/0 hook tied one. Use one of those traps to catch you some mud minnows. Keep em alive, hook one through the nose, cast it our, and work just like you would a plastic worm. Just drag it along and keep it movin`. Flounder don`t move much, they wait in ambush. I used to catcha lot of them things like that. ou can also catch trout, reds, bab tarpon, and mangrove snappers in the same places. In the canals, on the pier, and the jetties. Give it a try.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Think flounder. An old local down at Mexico Beach taught me about them flat fish a long time ago. Rig up one of your baitcasters  with a half ounce lead over a barrel swivel. Attach a monofilament leader about 18 inches long, with a 1/0 hook tied one. Use one of those traps to catch you some mud minnows. Keep em alive, hook one through the nose, cast it our, and work just like you would a plastic worm. Just drag it along and keep it movin`. Flounder don`t move much, they wait in ambush. I used to catcha lot of them things like that. ou can also catch trout, reds, bab tarpon, and mangrove snappers in the same places. In the canals, on the pier, and the jetties. Give it a try.



will do, Nic! 
I know we will go flounder gigging, but i've never actually tried to fish for them with hook and line.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They do.
> Thats why th traps will be placed under the dock in cover of darkness. Glad my BiL lives on a canal instead of the actual bay. Still gonna get a license just to be safe. I know there are speckled trout, crabs, mullet, and the occasional redfish that cruise thru, but need to research how to fish for them.



YOUR Baitbro said to tell you dynamite.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> YOUR Baitbro said to tell you dynamite.



We do like BIG Booms, don't we?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just peeking in!
How ya'll?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2011)

I could kill for a big pot of crabs  I don't have any traps and I haven't given it a shot here in GA. So can y'all give me some pointers, plz?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just peeking in.
How ya'll?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I could kill for a big pot of crabs  I don't have any traps and I haven't given it a shot here in GA. So can y'all give me some pointers, plz?



WHAT!?
Get that sorry hubby of you to show you how to do it!
 I have a commercial style trap( walk in and can't get out), but if the water is shallow enough to see the bottom, I'll use a bunch of pyramid or franklin traps that have doors that close when you pull up the string. I walk the pier and when i see a crab in it, just pull up qickly to shut the doors. 
I think a fish head or small fish heavily sliced and tied in works best, but chicken has always been a good backup. If you are really bored, you can throw a chicken neck out on a string and pull it back real slow. The crab will actually hang on to it till you get them to the top of the water. Just scoop a net under them and throw your good eats into a cooler!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Just peeking in.
> How ya'll?



howdy, chuck!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

Howdy Chuck! 


Robert, bait that minnow trap with either a can of cat food with severl holes poked in the top, or catch you a blue crab, and step on it to break him up.


Hello Jersey!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> howdy, chuck!



Yo there Robert!
Here's 1 back!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Chuck!



And one for you too Ole Bearded one!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2011)

Simon & Garfunkel.........
Great guitar and harmonized vocals!
Playing now!

Hello darkness my old friend.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yo there Robert!
> Here's 1 back!



Having to settle for sweet tea. On call and Bubbette is making me cook the spaghetti.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2011)

evenin peeps


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> WHAT!?
> Get that sorry hubby of you to show you how to do it!
> I have a commercial style trap( walk in and can't get out), but if the water is shallow enough to see the bottom, I'll use a bunch of pyramid or franklin traps that have doors that close when you pull up the string. I walk the pier and when i see a crab in it, just pull up qickly to shut the doors.
> I think a fish head or small fish heavily sliced and tied in works best, but chicken has always been a good backup. If you are really bored, you can throw a chicken neck out on a string and pull it back real slow. The crab will actually hang on to it till you get them to the top of the water. Just scoop a net under them and throw your good eats into a cooler!


In Jersey, I used to tie a chicken drum and sit there, patiently waiting and slowly pulling them in. A cold case of beer and good friends, made it all worth it.


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Chuck!
> 
> 
> Robert, bait that minnow trap with either a can of cat food with severl holes poked in the top, or catch you a blue crab, and step on it to break him up.
> ...



Hello handsome, how are we this HOT evening?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> In Jersey, I used to tie a chicken drum and sit there, patiently waiting and slowly pulling them in. A cold case of beer and good friends, made it all worth it.
> 
> 
> Hello handsome, how are we this HOT evening?



well, the chicken neck thing is pretty universal. 
Can't believe Troy hasn't got you all set to haul crabs.....
I still wanna come fish with ya'll one of these years.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 13, 2011)

foot hurts


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Having to settle for sweet tea. On call and Bubbette is making me cook the spaghetti.



 Hah! Spag on the stove for me tonight, too!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin peeps



Hello Tim


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hah! Spag on the stove for me tonight, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Tim



whats a happnin' chuckb?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)

Any of  you Albanians wanna hook up for grub Friday night? I'll be there with Mrs. MC, MC Jr. and one of his buddies on our way to PC.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> In Jersey, I used to tie a chicken drum and sit there, patiently waiting and slowly pulling them in. A cold case of beer and good friends, made it all worth it.
> 
> 
> Hello handsome, how are we this HOT evening?





Right now, I wish I was back in the creek where I was earlier, about neck deep.  


Hey Tim!  

SETH!! What happened to your paw?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any of  you Albanians wanna hook up for grub Friday night? I'll be there with Mrs. MC, MC Jr. and one of his buddies on our way to PC.





We will try and see what we can do Hugh. Good chance of it.


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any of you Albanians wanna hook up for grub Friday night? I'll be there with Mrs. MC, MC Jr. and one of his buddies on our way to PC.


 


I just can't get an invite around here. 




Nicodemus said:


> Right now, I wish I was back in the creek where I was earlier, about neck deep.
> 
> 
> Hey Tim!
> ...


 

Satin? Is that you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any of  you Albanians wanna hook up for grub Friday night? I'll be there with Mrs. MC, MC Jr. and one of his buddies on our way to PC.





Let me know how the fishing is!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> whats a happnin' chuckb?



Uhh....well....maybe talk  later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We will try and see what we can do Hugh. Good chance of it.






Otis said:


> I just can't get an invite around here.



I said Albanian, not Alien..



Hooked On Quack said:


> Let me know how the fishing is!!



Will do..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the chicken neck thing is pretty universal.
> Can't believe Troy hasn't got you all set to haul crabs.....
> I still wanna come fish with ya'll one of these* years*.



I'll be too old!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I'll be too old!


If you need rain in Savannah invite Robert over for some fishin...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any of  you Albanians wanna hook up for grub Friday night? I'll be there with Mrs. MC, MC Jr. and one of his buddies on our way to PC.



I'd like to.
Have to check the budget.


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2011)

I want to go fishin' to. I know when I am not wanted. I am calling the INS, ATF, and NBC on all y'all yanks!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2011)

miguel cervantes said:


> if you need rain in savannah invite robert over for some fishin...



come on down robert!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> I'd like to.
> Have to check the budget.



 Would like to visit with you again Chuck. Hope you can work it out.



Otis said:


> I want to go fishin' to. I know when I am not wanted. I am calling the INS, ATF, and NBC on all y'all yanks!



How come you haven't been banded yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

Ya`ll scuse me for just a minute. Be right back...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll scuse me for just a minute. Be right back...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

Now, where were we?


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 







Nicodemus said:


> Now, where were we?


 



> You have been banned for the following reason:
> No reason was specified.


 

You post one pic of a mod wearing crocs and a pink thong and this happens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)

Otis said:


> You post one pic of a mod wearing crocs and a pink thong and this happens.



Did you get any pics of you in that fancy jewelry the other day?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

Otis said:


> You post one pic of a mod wearing crocs and a pink thong and this happens.





Nice sigline.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice sigline.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

Otis-Self, I`ll tell you the God`s truth. I think you are crazy as a pen full of blind goats. Kinda like a fox... and if you really did run for POTUS, you would have my vote and support. No joke.


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice sigline.


 


keep on feller and the weekend in Bora Bora with Quack is off! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 

Mexican......


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Now, where were we?




"WE" were wondering how much tater salad you thought you could eat Saturday. 

And for you to send "one hogman" an invitation to join us Saturday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

regardless of popular opinion, I do NOT control the weather! It's coincidence, I tell ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis-Self, I`ll tell you the God`s truth. I think you are crazy as a pen full of blind goats. Kinda like a fox... and if you really did run for POTUS, you would have my vote and support. No joke.


How could anyone in their right mind vote for a feller for POTUS that looks like Mr. Bean???


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis-Self, I`ll tell you the God`s truth. I think you are crazy as a pen full of blind goats. Kinda like a fox... and if you really did run for POTUS, you would have my vote and support. No joke.


 


playing nice ain'ta going get it. I'm putting something special down there in that creek of yours


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> "WE" were wondering how much tater salad you thought you could eat Saturday.
> 
> And for you to send "one hogman" an invitation to join us Saturday.



You oughta invite Bigredwon, you might get a shot off at a Cow that way...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> "WE" were wondering how much tater salad you thought you could eat Saturday.
> 
> And for you to send "one hogman" an invitation to join us Saturday.



I like tater salad real well!!  

Which hogman??



rhbama3 said:


> regardless of popular opinion, I do NOT control the weather! It's coincidence, I tell ya!




You sure about that???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> How could anyone in their right mind vote for a feller for POTUS that looks like Mr. Bean???





I must be drankin` strong whiskey tonight?


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> regardless of popular opinion, I do NOT control the weather! It's coincidence, I tell ya!


 


Hey there big boy...whats your number?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

Otis said:


> playing nice ain'ta going get it. I'm putting something special down there in that creek of yours









Miguel Cervantes said:


> You oughta invite Bigredwon, you might get a shot off at a Cow that way...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would like to visit with you again Chuck. Hope you can work it out.



Lemme look....Maybe I can be there.....Be a nice change to hang with you and some Woodites! Would love to eat somebody elses cooking other than my own, too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow!!  MSHA inspector just left here, wanted to make sure I had sufficient lighting outside!!







Sure glad he didn't catch me running da loader!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Lemme look....Maybe I can be there.....Be a nice change to hang with you and some Woodites! Would love to eat somebody elses cooking other than my own, too!



It always taste better if someone else cooks it. That is unless it's a Chinese Restaurant in Albany. I swear y'all got some of the worst Chinese cookin I've ever had, and that is after trying three different Restaurants, and one of em' even twice...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I like tater salad real well!!
> 
> Which hogman??
> 
> ...




"one hogman"  Mr. Wayne that you met at the Blast last year. He wants to learn knapping.  Was disappointed you won't have a booth this year so I told him to join us at the SGTAPS (or whatever Donnie has dubbed it  ). 















Okay, concerning shooting cows and sick hogs. I blew it. I'll admit it. AFTER I was sure that creature from The Grudge wasn't coming after me, it was scope up, scope down, scope up, scope down.... you get the picture.

I've NEVER froze up on an animal while hunting. NEVER not been able to pull the trigger due to feelings or human nature. That was a first. Only time I've every purposely let an animal walk was when I couldn't get a shot on that BIG boar the first time Wobbert-Woo!  took me piggy hunting.  

Had I known it was a 100% fatal disease that had that sow down and out, it wouldn't have been a problem. But, as Wobbert-Woo!  said, thinking that sow was disabled or something "Bugsy saw every disabled child she's stuck with a needle and couldn't do it". He's exactly right. I was thinking if God made her that way, he had a reason and who was I to take her out of his game?  

OTOH, I had no idea what "pseudorabies" was so from now on, no mercy.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

Otis said:


> Hey there big boy...whats your number?



Back off troublemaker.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow!!  MSHA inspector just left here, wanted to make sure I had sufficient lighting outside!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you post it on the net!
You idjit!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> So you post it on the net!
> You idjit!




Its Quack


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Back off troublemaker.


 




Hey BIG girl, whats yo number?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)

Otis said:


> Hey BIG girl, whats yo number?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

Otis said:


> Hey BIG girl, whats yo number?





Dead man walking


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Dead man walking


 



Personal attack! Nic ban her!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

Otis said:


> Personal attack! Nic ban her!





Can`t. The red button only has your name on it!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

Otis said:


> Personal attack! Nic ban her!



Justifiable homicide


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

I go shopping for crab traps and looking at diagrams, and come back to this?
It's 9:20pm, why isn't Otis banded yet?


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t. The red button only has your name on it!!!


 

edited to remove my foot from Nic's 3rd point of contact!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I go shopping for crab traps and looking at diagrams, and come back to this?
> It's 9:20pm, why isn't Otis banded yet?



I'm already making Nick some tater sald. Maybe I'll throw in a pecan pie and sweeten the deal enough for him to just tap that red button.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I go shopping for crab traps and looking at diagrams, and come back to this?
> It's 9:20pm, why isn't Otis banded yet?





You missed it. He done had his nightly bandin`.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm already making Nick some tater sald. Maybe I'll throw in a pecan pie and sweeten the deal enough for him to just tap that red button.





Want me to ban him for 12 years?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2011)

Dang....A whole buncha idjits!!!!!
No Mod idjits!!!!!

Just general idjits!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Want me to ban him for 12 years?



I'd settle for 12 months right now.


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Justifiable homicide


 


you prefer my comment be about you gettin' back in the kitchen or a blonde j/k  




rhbama3 said:


> I go shopping for crab traps and looking at diagrams, and come back to this?
> It's 9:20pm, why isn't Otis banded yet?


 




Not again!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm already making Nick some tater sald. Maybe I'll throw in a pecan pie and sweeten the deal enough for him to just tap that red button.



I reckon you better take a big cooler to the Blast. 
BBQ sauce, Jeffc's Blueberry jelly, and possibly some pickled okra from Slip if he remembers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> So you post it on the net!
> You idjit!





turtlebug said:


> Its Quack


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Want me to ban him for 12 years?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

You`re right, Quack. That gator pic is the neatest!


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


 

Want me to sing to you again?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I reckon you better take a big cooler to the Blast.
> BBQ sauce, Jeffc's Blueberry jelly, and possibly some pickled okra from Slip if he remembers.



Why are you gettin all the goodies?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Otis said:


> Want me to sing to you again?



no.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

Otis said:


> Want me to sing to you again?



You're just asking for it aren't you?  


Leave my man's man alone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Why are you gettin all the goodies?



because i'm "spacial".


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> because i'm "spacial".





I know that but I've been trying to keep it a secret.


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> no.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2011)

NEIL!!!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow!!  MSHA inspector just left here, wanted to make sure I had sufficient lighting outside!!
> 
> 
> Sure glad he didn't catch me running da loader!!



Sure glad I wasn't out there today!  Thought I was gonna die last time I had to climb to the top of the dryers and it weren't near as hot as it was today.   

You do a pre-shift on that loader????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sure glad I wasn't out there today!  Thought I was gonna die last time I had to climb to the top of the dryers and it weren't near as hot as it was today.
> 
> You do a pre-shift on that loader????






The loader has been checked!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sure glad I wasn't out there today!  Thought I was gonna die last time I had to climb to the top of the dryers and it weren't near as hot as it was today.
> 
> You do a pre-shift on that loader????





I had to take  a second look at that!


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone else watching "Sons of guns"?

Glad its back on ...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I had to take  a second look at that!



What???    Equipment's got to be inspected before it can be put into service.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Anyone else watching "Sons of guns"?
> 
> Glad its back on ...



No, the girls are watching "chopped."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Good grinnies alive!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, the girls are watching "chopped."



Try to catch the re-run then, it was a good'un.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Try to catch the re-run then, it was a good'un.



any success with the pickled okra?


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> any success with the pickled okra?



Havent had a chance to try yet, dad does the canning and he worked over time this weekend ... he'll get em done this weekend though, when you get em, let it sit for another week or two ... so it has time to really pickle.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Anyone else watching "Sons of guns"?
> 
> Glad its back on ...



Yeah, watched the whole episode.      Next week's one looks to be pretty interesting as well!   Definitely had a good feel tonight!


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

Dont think i like "One man army" .... To video game-ish ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Erybody gone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Erybody gone


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Erybody gone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



 You ain't that hard-up



RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Figgered you might pop in


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

RUTT, Quackster,.....catch you two later!!! I'm beat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> RUTT, Quackster,.....catch you two later!!! I'm beat





Later Chief!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Figgered you might pop in


Finally got through with the chores, and caught up!!..........Internet was down for the day at work.........Something about AT&T's Line between here, and MO............Hope it is back up tomorrow.............If not......I really don't wan't to think about if not!!.............Production was not entered today after the internet went down..........Things are going to be a mess tomorrow!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Finally got through with the chores, and caught up!!..........Internet was down for the day at work.........Something about AT&T's Line between here, and MO............Hope it is back up tomorrow.............If not......I really don't wan't to think about if not!!.............Production was not entered today after the internet went down..........Things are going to be a mess tomorrow!!





It's not like you have anything else to do . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

Dadgum dog still dropping her ball on my foot and barking wanting to play ....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's not like you have anything else to do . . .


You're one to talk!!.......BTW you got that mobile equipment inspection sheet filled out???.........What about the area shift inspection, and the fire extinguishers??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Dadgum dog still dropping her ball on my foot and barking wanting to play ....



My lab does the same thing, but she doesn't bark.  She'll drop it in your lap and keep nudging it around till you throw it!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> You're one to talk!!.......BTW you got that mobile equipment inspection sheet filled out???.........What about the area shift inspection, and the fire extinguishers??






Yes, yes, and no.  We don't have to inspect fire ext anymore, they contracted that out, and also have contractors change our AC filters.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My lab does the same thing, but she doesn't bark.  She'll drop it in your lap and keep nudging it around till you throw it!!


And watch yo fingers when giving her a treat!!

Good Night folks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And watch yo fingers when giving her a treat!!
> 
> Good Night folks!!





Never did get to see the video of that???


Later neighbor!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2011)

S'up?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2011)

Hiya Jeffro!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey quack daddy

Busy around here tonight,no rain means we gotta pump more water.Doing 61,000,000 gallons a day right now.
My 2 team memmbers have to go to the lake and take depth samples in a little bit.


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

Saw something purty funny sittin in the gas station parking lot ..... brotha man walks out (bout 350 pounds) with a arm full of bags and cokes ... walks to his car ... and he's wearing basketball shorts ... gets half way to his car and they start to fall .. by the time he gets to his car they was around his ankles ... thank gawd for a long shirt but i thought it was hilarious because he never tried to stop em or pick em back up ... just kept on going ...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Saw something purty funny sittin in the gas station parking lot ..... brotha man walks out (bout 350 pounds) with a arm full of bags and cokes ... walks to his car ... and he's wearing basketball shorts ... gets half way to his car and they start to fall .. by the time he gets to his car they was around his ankles ... thank gawd for a long shirt but i thought it was hilarious because he never tried to stop em or pick em back up ... just kept on going ...



At 350 lbs I bet you weren't laughing where he could hear ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> At 350 lbs I bet you weren't laughing where he could here ya.





He was snickering, hiding in da backseat!!


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> At 350 lbs I bet you weren't laughing where he could here ya.


I was laughing my butt off, but the winders were up and i was on the other side of the lot.

but hey, at 350 ... im pretty sure i could atleast out run him.


Hooked On Quack said:


> He was snickering, hiding in da backseat!!



backseat yes .... snickering no ... try laughing like a little school girl


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He was snickering, hiding in da backseat!!



That's where I'd be,big ol brotha man might want to use the night stick on somebody


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2011)

Rain we all need rain.

For those who want a sip







and those who are wanting a b'fast


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rain we all need rain.
> 
> For those who want a sip
> 
> ...





Morning GW!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 14, 2011)

slip said:


> Saw something purty funny sittin in the gas station parking lot ..... brotha man walks out (bout 350 pounds) with a arm full of bags and cokes ... walks to his car ... and he's wearing basketball shorts ... gets half way to his car and they start to fall .. by the time he gets to his car they was around his ankles ... thank gawd for a long shirt but i thought it was hilarious because he never tried to stop em or pick em back up ... just kept on going ...



Dang Slip, I thought at first that you meant that his groceries were falling.  Now I just got the "real" picture and it ain't pretty either.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh Lawd..... *yawn* *stretch*....morning GON'rs. Now where is my coffee at?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 14, 2011)

Good Morning Peoples.

Happy Thursday to all of you.  Cooler weather is on the way, in fact, Blizzard conditions exist (only if you visit Dairy Queen).  Stay well hydrated today so that you will still be here tomorrow !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

Pffffffffffft


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pffffffffffft



missed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

Nine more..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

Two more..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

Woo Hooooooo!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nine more..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Two more..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Woo Hooooooo!!!!



Are you drunk this morning???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2011)

Good morning ya'll, just finished my Jo Jo's steak and cheese bisquit


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, just finished my Jo Jo's steak and cheese bisquit


 I forgot my breakfast this morning!!
Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

Goodnight/day friends . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dont worry, my father and grandfather are rolling over, if ya know what i mean.  My family bleeds chevy, but i stepped out this time and bought the better truck.   that little ol 3.5L V6 in my Ford will drag that 5.3L V8 All over the road.  just sayin...


 Ford v6 can drag the chevy all over you are a funny man i like you  you are funny Funny man



Keebs said:


> I forgot my breakfast this morning!!
> Mornin!


 Aaawwwww, i sorry, I'm stuffed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goodnight/day friends . . .



Hey Quack, Bye Quack


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goodnight/day friends . . .


 Sweet Dreams, Quackster!



mudracing101 said:


> Aaawwwww, i sorry, I'm stuffed.


  Hhhhmmm, anything wrong wiff a mater sammich for breakfast?   I think not!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

Moanin folks......literally!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks......literally!!


 I sowwy............ I hope you're gonna take it a bit easier today?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ford v6 can drag the chevy all over you are a funny man i like you  you are funny Funny man
> 
> Aaawwwww, i sorry, I'm stuffed.



Oh i forgot to mention that its a twin turbo direct injected V6 with 365/420.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, just finished my Jo Jo's steak and cheese bisquit



Dang, now that sounds fit'n to eat!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy............ I hope you're gonna take it a bit easier today?






Think about it fer a minute......you cain't tell OLD folks nuttin, just like kids


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sweet Dreams, Quackster!
> 
> 
> Hhhhmmm, anything wrong wiff a mater sammich for breakfast?   I think not!


That'll work too.


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks......literally!!


Mornin Jeff, you been wrestlin them monkeys



BBQBOSS said:


> Oh i forgot to mention that its a twin turbo direct injected V6 with 365/420.



Twin turbo  v6 pullin a chevy Stop youre killin me 365hp oh oh stop it


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Think about it fer a minute......you cain't tell OLD folks nuttin, just like kids


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> That'll work too.
> Mornin Jeff, you been wrestlin them monkeys
> 
> 
> ...



Bless your little heart...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

bigox911 said:


>





BBQBOSS said:


> Bless your little heart...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2011)

bigox911 said:


>



Mornin big oxster!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it time for vittles yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is it time for vittles yet?


 TIMMMMYYYYYyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TIMMMMYYYYYyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!



Heyyyy kebolicious!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Heyyyy kebolicious!!!


  Howudoin?


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



What had happened? 



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin big oxster!



mernin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> What had happened?


 IDK...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> That'll work too.
> Mornin Jeff, you been wrestlin them monkeys
> 
> 
> ...



Only the one on my back.....it's providing one heck of a bonfire pile though 



Keebs said:


>



It's da truf....ain't it  



bigox911 said:


>



 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is it time for vittles yet?



Gettin close.....how you doin big guy???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

Ketchup with y'all later


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Only the one on my back.....it's providing one heck of a bonfire pile though
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Jeff C. said:


> Ketchup with y'all later



Take care jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's da truf....ain't it


 YeahUp!



Jeff C. said:


> Ketchup with y'all later


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2011)

What i miss , i had to leave, whats for lunch?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What i miss , i had to leave, whats for lunch?


Deer steak nuggets & tater salad!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Otis!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

Guess what I gotz in da mail?!?!
 Thank you Sir Duke!!!!!!!!!! 
I  the deer tracks!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Deer steak nuggets & tater salad!


mexican buffet today



Keebs said:


> Guess what I gotz in da mail?!?!
> Thank you Sir Duke!!!!!!!!!!
> I  the deer tracks!!!



Hey , that looks good











Its soooo humid and hot , ughhhhh


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

Roast beef, blackeyed peas, fresh sliced maters, sliced vidalia onyun, fresh nanner pepper, fresh cayenne pepper, messican conebread, HUGE glass of sweet tea......now if I can just cool off enough to eat it :


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Guess what I gotz in da mail?!?!
> Thank you Sir Duke!!!!!!!!!!
> I  the deer tracks!!!




SWEEEEEEEET!!!!



mudracing101 said:


> mexican buffet today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's been partly overcast here, but the humit-ty has been killer


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> mexican buffet today
> Hey , that looks good
> 
> Its soooo humid and hot , ughhhhh


 Thanks!



Jeff C. said:


> Roast beef, blackeyed peas, fresh sliced maters, sliced vidalia onyun, fresh nanner pepper, fresh cayenne pepper, messican conebread, HUGE glass of sweet tea......now if I can just cool off enough to eat it :






Jeff C. said:


> SWEEEEEEEET!!!!
> It's been partly overcast here, but the humit-ty has been killer


  Duke kinda "sent it around the world" the first try, but it got to me on the 2nd!
I just went to visit Mama and ya'll ain't kiddin, it's HAWT out there!


----------



## Money man (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Jeff, find yer monkeys yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wuts da whippin fer?? 

Oh well, at least it's well traveled already

How's Dink doin??? Much better I hope!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

Money man said:


> Hey Jeff, find yer monkeys yet?




Only this one I can't seem to get off my back


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wuts da whippin fer??
> 
> Oh well, at least it's well traveled already
> 
> How's Dink doin??? Much better I hope!!!


For going ahead & getting to hot, ya ain't as young as ya used to be! 
Let's put it this way........... she knows near 'bout most of the staff & probably 1/2 the residents, she ain't lacking for company or conversation!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Only this one I can't seem to get off my back


 Fine, I'll get off yer back, but I'm calling MizT!! ~stompin off slip style!~~


----------



## Money man (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't understand half of what is said in this thread.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> For going ahead & getting to hot, ya ain't as young as ya used to be!
> Let's put it this way........... she knows near 'bout most of the staff & probably 1/2 the residents, she ain't lacking for company or conversation!



Keebs, I think that she might probably be just like you...................................................................................................................................Everybody loves her and she probably has more friends than there are members on this website !!!!  She sounds like a really nice lady for sure. 

I will be going on vacation tomorrow but I will try my best to check back in several times next week in order to get my daily dose of GON and all of the shenanigans that take place here.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

Money man said:


> I don't understand half of what is said in this thread.


 ??xyz??


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Fine, I'll get off yer back, but I'm calling MizT!! ~stompin off slip style!~~



Quit stealin my style


~slams door in new style~


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I think that she might probably be just like you..................................................................................
> Everybody loves her and she probably has more friends than there are members on this website !!!!  She sounds like a really nice lady for sure.
> 
> I will be going on vacation tomorrow but I will try my best to check back in several times next week in order to get my daily dose of GON and all of the shenanigans that take place here.


 where ya think I get my "gift of gab" from??
I wish you safe travels & a great time, my friend!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

slip said:


> Quit stealin my style
> 
> 
> ~slams door in new style~


 it got ya IN here, di'int??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Fine, I'll get off yer back, but I'm calling MizT!! ~stompin off slip style!~~



Not youuuu 

All this wind damage around here. I spent all mornin working on the barn, doggon wind just about blew some BIG double doors down along with the creosote telephone pole posts supporting the roof and the doors. Liked to never got it back in place  It's getting in bad shape, olllld barn.

Haven't picked up the first stick or limb today I've got more grass cuttin, and haven't even thought about the bush-hoggin yet.



Money man said:


> I don't understand half of what is said in this thread.



That's purty good then


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not youuuu
> 
> All this wind damage around here. I spent all mornin working on the barn, doggon wind just about blew some BIG double doors down along with the creosote telephone pole posts supporting the roof and the doors. Liked to never got it back in place  It's getting in bad shape, olllld barn.
> 
> ...


  Ya know what "assuming" will do..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ya know what "assuming" will do..............



Mmhmmm 

I'm gonna head back out there....need to do some more reinforcing on the barn.

CYL


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmhmmm
> 
> I'm gonna head back out there....need to do some more reinforcing on the barn.
> 
> CYL


I'm watching the radar, listening to the thunder & wondering how soon to shut the systems down here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

Time to pack...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to pack...



aaahhhh shut up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> aaahhhh shut up


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dang, Keebs its black toward your ways and not rainin here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dang, Keebs its black toward your ways and not rainin here


I would say Keebs garden is gettin real real wet..


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2011)

BBQ Skrimp and fried grouper cheeks for supper along with french fries and fried okra. Gonna be a saturated fats kinda night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> BBQ Skrimp and fried grouper cheeks for supper along with french fries and fried okra. Gonna be a saturated fats kinda night!



Sounds Great....but I'm not even hungry. Too much heat and humidity


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to pack...




I can't go.....so send me some pics please!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds Great....but I'm not even hungry. Too much heat and humidity



cloudy and humid here, but the rain has been widely scattered and light.
I love grouper cheeks and throats, but it seems like Panama City is the only place i can find them.
On a different note, as much as i'd like to make my own crab traps, the cost of the materials is such that its easier to just buy some pre-made traps when we get there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> cloudy and humid here, but the rain has been widely scattered and light.
> I love grouper cheeks and throats, but it seems like Panama City is the only place i can find them.
> On a different note, as much as i'd like to make my own crab traps, the cost of the materials is such that its easier to just buy some pre-made traps when we get there.



How much are they bama?? You shouldn't need but a couple probably.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

Blackbeards tomorrow night at 6:30. Who's in?? I'll be draggin the wife, my kid and one of his buddies along.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How much are they bama?? You shouldn't need but a couple probably.



I was gonna build another commercial type trap or two. They run about $60 already made. You can get the manual type( doors close when you pull up) for about $6-10.
The big traps you can just throw out and leave for hours. 
Looking forward to it either way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blackbeards tomorrow night at 6:30. Who's in?? I'll be draggin the wife, my kid and one of his buddies along.



Bubbette sez we are in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I can't go.....so send me some pics please!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blackbeards tomorrow night at 6:30. Who's in?? I'll be draggin the wife, my kid and one of his buddies along.



Look up..... The beach, not blackbeards 



rhbama3 said:


> I was gonna build another commercial type trap or two. They run about $60 already made. You can get the manual type( doors close when you pull up) for about $6-10.
> The big traps you can just throw out and leave for hours.
> Looking forward to it either way.



I hope you fill'em up!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette sez we are in.







Jeff C. said:


> Look up..... The beach, not blackbeards



Headin to the beach on Saturday..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blackbeards tomorrow night at 6:30. Who's in?? I'll be draggin the wife, my kid and one of his buddies along.





We`re still gonna try to make it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re still gonna try to make it.


Hope y'all can make it Nic. It'd be good to see you one more time. I'm done in Albeeny, just wrapping up the walk with the Architect tomorrow then it's off to the beach for a week to see what it's like to live Timmay's life...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blackbeards tomorrow night at 6:30. Who's in?? I'll be draggin the wife, my kid and one of his buddies along.



I'm in.
I'll keep the theatrics on a more tolerable level this time!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Look up..... The beach, not blackbeards
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you fill'em up!!!



If i read the florida regs correctly, I'm allowed 10 gallons per day! I don't want that much, but if we can score a few speckled trout, flounder, whiting, and whatever else swims, I'll consider it a good weekend.
Just need a few nasty mullet for crab bait....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just need a few nasty mullet for crab bait....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

11 more hours to go . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 more hours to go . . .


Can you hold  your breath that long?


----------



## Otis (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 more hours to go . . .


 

working this weekend? 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you hold your breath that long?


 

Hola Mexican! I ate some beans today and thought of you 20 minutes later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you hold  your breath that long?





Why would I wanna do that??




Otis said:


> working this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Get off Saturday morning, got to go to Mville Sunday for a birthday party.


----------



## Otis (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why would I wanna do that??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Can I have the keys to the Jeep? Pool ready? No need for you to be there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

Otis said:


> Can I have the keys to the Jeep? Pool ready? No need for you to be there.






Sure!!  Just as soon as I see Moderator, or Administrator under yo name . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure!!  Just as soon as I see Moderator, or Administrator under yo name . . .





How about what`s under it now??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Yall!!! 

Spent a few hours w/a calf in a headlock today  That was interesting!!

An update on Mr Boswell. He is home. Its gonna be a long recovery for him, unfortunately. No surgery, due to other issues, but he's got some bad muscle damage in his back and he's in some very serious pain  But we had a few good laughs with him this afternoon, and his mind is still sharp as a tack  Hopefully he can get recovered from this, I know its gonna take a toll.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How about what`s under it now??



You need to at least leave him underwater till he quits kickin'. 
Time for Swamp People!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Yall!!!
> 
> Spent a few hours w/a calf in a headlock today  That was interesting!!
> 
> An update on Mr Boswell. He is home. Its gonna be a long recovery for him, unfortunately. No surgery, due to other issues, but he's got some bad muscle damage in his back and he's in some very serious pain  But we had a few good laughs with him this afternoon, and his mind is still sharp as a tack  Hopefully he can get recovered from this, I know its gonna take a toll.





Give him our regards, Snow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How about what`s under it now??










SnowHunter said:


> Hey Yall!!!
> 
> Spent a few hours w/a calf in a headlock today  That was interesting!!
> 
> An update on Mr Boswell. He is home. Its gonna be a long recovery for him, unfortunately. No surgery, due to other issues, but he's got some bad muscle damage in his back and he's in some very serious pain  But we had a few good laughs with him this afternoon, and his mind is still sharp as a tack  Hopefully he can get recovered from this, I know its gonna take a toll.






Hiya Snowbabe!!

Hope Mr. B continues to improve!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Yall!!!
> 
> Spent a few hours w/a calf in a headlock today  That was interesting!!
> 
> An update on Mr Boswell. He is home. Its gonna be a long recovery for him, unfortunately. No surgery, due to other issues, but he's got some bad muscle damage in his back and he's in some very serious pain  But we had a few good laughs with him this afternoon, and his mind is still sharp as a tack  Hopefully he can get recovered from this, I know its gonna take a toll.



Good to hear that he's home, Snowbabe!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

Weather getting rough here . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2011)

Evenin fine folks.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Give him our regards, Snow.


Will do Nick, thanks  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Snowbabe!!
> 
> Hope Mr. B continues to improve!!


Hey Quacker!! 

Thanks! I think seein the greens we brought from the sold calf made his eyes twinkle with glee 


rhbama3 said:


> Good to hear that he's home, Snowbabe!


Hey Wingman!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Evenin fine folks.



Nice avatar, Matt! 
Got the story on here somewhere?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Evenin fine folks.






Hey Mattie, who's da chunky guy in yo avatar??


----------



## Otis (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Weather getting rough here . . .


 

Need your gaytor?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nice avatar, Matt!
> Got the story on here somewhere?



Thanks!  NAw, no story.  Went fishing last week and caught a little barracuda. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Mattie, who's da chunky guy in yo avatar??



Yo daddy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks!  NAw, no story.  Went fishing last week and caught a little barracuda.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo daddy!






Hiya Pops, can you loan me a dolla??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Pops, can you loan me a dolla??



Shoot im broke... Gotta make a truck payment.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Shoot im broke... Gotta make a truck payment.





Aw shoot, you gotz plenty o money!!!


And just think when you get thru paying it off, you'll have a wore out Ford . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Aw shoot, you gotz plenty o money!!!
> 
> 
> And just think when you get thru paying it off, you'll have a wore out Ford . . .


Better than a wore out Chevy!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Better than a wore out Chevy!!





I don't drive Chevy's . . .




Ya'll get a big rain, Dawn called earlier and said it was flooding at the house??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Aw shoot, you gotz plenty o money!!!
> 
> 
> And just think when you get thru paying it off, you'll have a wore out Ford . . .



Just money... Cant take it with ya.


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Better than a wore out Chevy!!



Or a broke down jeep





Looks like we got a fair bit of rain here ... needed it bad


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Yall!!!
> 
> Spent a few hours w/a calf in a headlock today  That was interesting!!
> 
> An update on Mr Boswell. He is home. Its gonna be a long recovery for him, unfortunately. No surgery, due to other issues, but he's got some bad muscle damage in his back and he's in some very serious pain  But we had a few good laughs with him this afternoon, and his mind is still sharp as a tack  Hopefully he can get recovered from this, I know its gonna take a toll.


Aaaawww, glad he's home & prayin he'll recover quick & as pain free as possible!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Better than a wore out Chevy!!


HEY!!  THANK YOU & TAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Mama is "showing off" that card to everyone!!
Oh yeah, left early due to power outage, yeah, Keebs got "hammered" with rain, ALSO............ Armadangdillo -0, Keebs 2!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just money... Cant take it with ya.


Matty, I luvs ya darlin', but I did have to look twice at the avatar, thought Blue's Brothers had invaded your space............... but I mean that in a good way!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't drive Chevy's . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me I'm sorry "Gooberment Motors Corporation"

We got 1 1/2" best rain we have had here in a while!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HEY!!  THANK YOU & TAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Mama is "showing off" that card to everyone!!
> Oh yeah, left early due to power outage, yeah, Keebs got "hammered" with rain, ALSO............ Armadangdillo -0, Keebs 2!!


.......A certain Grou.......err....umm kinder gentler bird dropped us a note!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Matty, I luvs ya darlin', but I did have to look twice at the avatar, thought Blue's Brothers had invaded your space............... but I mean that in a good way!!!!!!!!!!!!!






OHHHHHH SNAP!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .......A certain Grou.......err....umm kinder gentler bird dropped us a note!!


 I know, I asked him to............. and thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OHHHHHH SNAP!!!


 you thought the same thing but didn't say it!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know, I asked him to............. and thank you from the bottom of my heart!


Not a  problem!!Sorry had to cut my response short..........Got an Important phone call mid response!!........... Congratulations on the Dillers!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 14, 2011)

What is happening folks?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is happening folks?


Whasup Papa Pygmy??........That sure is a fine looking young man you have there!!! Can't wait to meet him!!............Good thing he takes after his Mama!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is happening folks?






Hiya bro!!  Look forward to ya'll coming down to visit!


How's my boy??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not a  problem!!Sorry had to cut my response short..........Got an Important phone call mid response!!........... Congratulations on the Dillers!!


NP, I had to eat some supper............. gotta crash now, got the office to myself tomorrow!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is happening folks?


 Heeellllooooo Daddy-O!
ya'll keep it down, I gotta crash...................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is happening folks?


What up homie?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Papa Pygmy??........That sure is a fine looking young man you have there!!! Can't wait to meet him!!............Good thing he takes after his Mama!!


Thank goodness for mama  
We are planning a trip down very soon. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro!!  Look forward to ya'll coming down to visit!
> 
> 
> How's my boy??



His bib said it all, and he is not sharing.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NP, I had to eat some supper............. gotta crash now, got the office to myself tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Heeellllooooo Daddy-O!
> ya'll keep it down, I gotta crash...................


Goodnight  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up homie?



Me   on a regular schedule.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> His bib said it all, and he is not sharing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Me   on a regular schedule.



Still tender from getting use to nursing huh??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thank goodness for mama
> We are planning a trip down very soon.
> 
> 
> His bib said it all, and he is not sharing.



Did his uncle John buy him that bib??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still tender from getting use to nursing huh??



Sterilizing the drinking accessories by dipping them in boiling water real hurts.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2011)

]



Keebs said:


> NP, I had to eat some supper............. gotta crash now, got the office to myself tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Heeellllooooo Daddy-O!
> ya'll keep it down, I gotta crash...................


Later Darlin!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up homie?


Ya'll folks are killin me with all these beach vacations!!..........Just have to bite my tongue, and know the weather will be better in October when we go to St. George!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Did his uncle John buy him that bib??


Ding DingDing
We have a winner,

That is exactly who picked that one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ]
> 
> Later Darlin!!
> 
> Ya'll folks are killin me with all these beach vacations!!..........Just have to bite my tongue, and know the weather will be better in October when we go to St. George!!


I'm tryin to finagle a yak fishin trip to St. George at the end of September. Already got a house on the bay side picked out, just need another couple..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm tryin to finagle a yak fishin trip to St. George at the end of September. Already got a house on the bay side picked out, just need another couple..


Looks like Third week of October for us, and baldfish!!..........Yak fishin should be real good by then!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sterilizing the drinking accessories by dipping them in boiling water real hurts.



ahhhh........ the things you do with your FIRST child. The second one will be spitting dog hair off  binky and eating off the floor.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ding DingDing
> We have a winner,
> 
> That is exactly who picked that one.



How DID I know???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhhh........ the things you do with your FIRST child. The second one will be spitting dog hair off  binky and eating off the floor.



I don't think grazing in the litter box would have hurt our first/and only one!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't think grazing in the litter box would have hurt our first/and only one!!



We were sooo careful about sterility with Jennifer. When Allison came along she got to build up her immunities quickly.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We were sooo careful about sterility with Jennifer. When Allison came along she got to build up her immunities quickly.


Litter box cake!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Litter box cake!!
> 
> View attachment 610425


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Litter box cake!!
> 
> View attachment 610425



That aint right ....




Dang, its been raining since dark here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrr . . . this ain't good, 400 hp 12" pump just locked down, had to call in maintenance.  Man I hate waking those guys up, especially when their wives answer the phone, some of them aren't nearly as nice at night like they are in the daytime  . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>





slip said:


> That aint right ....


What??...........It's a legitimate recipe!!

Tootsie rolls make convincing..........Well you know what I mean!!

Good night folks!!........Time to investigate the backside of my eyelids!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr . . . this ain't good, 400 hp 12" pump just locked down, had to call in maintenance.  Man I hate waking those guys up, especially when their wives answer the phone, some of them aren't nearly as nice at night like they are in the daytime  . . .



Purty big pump!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What??...........It's a legitimate recipe!!
> 
> Tootsie rolls make convincing..........Well you know what I mean!!
> 
> Good night folks!!........Time to investigate the backside of my eyelids!!



I've been getting a sneak preview here just moments ago, not gonna be far behind ya. Good night RUTT!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty big pump!!





It pumps slip (No, not that Slip) thru a 12" line for about 12 miles.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr . . . this ain't good, 400 hp 12" pump just locked down, had to call in maintenance.  Man I hate waking those guys up, especially when their wives answer the phone, some of them aren't nearly as nice at night like they are in the daytime  . . .



One of our engineers had to make an apology to me for the way he acted on the phone when I woke him up concerning a line break once.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr . . . this ain't good, 400 hp 12" pump just locked down, had to call in maintenance.  Man I hate waking those guys up, especially when their wives answer the phone, some of them aren't nearly as nice at night like they are in the daytime  . . .



well then....
sit down and make me a list of stuff i need in my tackle box for fishing off piers, bridges, and boats in PC. I haven't fished in saltwater in 5 years or more. 
I just ordered 3 crab traps ( manual type) and have one commercial trap. I plan to be one busy redneck between fishing and crabbing!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well then....
> sit down and make me a list of stuff i need in my tackle box for fishing off piers, bridges, and boats in PC. I haven't fished in saltwater in 5 years or more.
> I just ordered 3 crab traps ( manual type) and have one commercial trap. I plan to be one busy redneck between fishing and crabbing!



Concerning fishing from the pier,talk to the guy that runs the tackle shop at the pier,right across from pier park.
He is open 24 hours.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2011)

I gotta call it a night. See ya'll later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well then....
> sit down and make me a list of stuff i need in my tackle box for fishing off piers, bridges, and boats in PC. I haven't fished in saltwater in 5 years or more.
> I just ordered 3 crab traps ( manual type) and have one commercial trap. I plan to be one busy redneck between fishing and crabbing!





Berkley Gulps, jig heads, popping corks, some top water plugs and some suspending plugs.  Don't know anything about pier, or bridge fishing, but that's what works out of a boat!!


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well then....
> sit down and make me a list of stuff i need in my tackle box for fishing off piers, bridges, and boats in PC. I haven't fished in saltwater in 5 years or more.
> I just ordered 3 crab traps ( manual type) and have one commercial trap. I plan to be one busy redneck between fishing and crabbing!



Oh man yall are almost making me miss FL .... the one place i would catch a fish once in a while.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2011)

Hope everyone made it to Friday.  

Hot and refills on the house.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2011)

Good morning to all from the fat boy. 


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good morning to all from the fat boy. 



Mornin Fat Boy..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Fat Boy..



Mernin messcan...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2011)

Time to get rollin. Y'all take it easy, and I'll see some of y'all tonight at Blackbeards..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to get rollin. Y'all take it easy, and I'll see some of y'all tonight at Blackbeards..



I'm a take it anyway I can get it


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 15, 2011)

HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL OF YOU FELLOW DRIVELERS.

I hope that all of you have a good day and stay out of the heat.  

Unfortunately, I woke up 3 hours ago so I just went ahead and got up and started packing for vacation later today.  Hope to leave around noon and head to Florida for some R & R.  (That stands for Rachel and Rebecca just in case you are wondering).  I will be checking in on you guys and gals while I am gone though.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Good morning everybody.   Hey Mike, enjoy that vacation!   All those going to Blackbeards tonight keep an eye on Chucky!  As for me, I'm hanging low today and this weekend.  Later peeps!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Good morning , Friday made it right on time Finally got a sprinkle yesterday afternoon, 1/2 of 1 tenth i think a drop of rain landed in the gauge, but pine straw , pine cones and pears were every where.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good morning to all from the fat boy. 




Hiya fat bro!!!  I still thank yo sexy!!





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning , Friday made it right on time Finally got a sprinkle yesterday afternoon, 1/2 of 1 tenth i think a drop of rain landed in the gauge, but pine straw , pine cones and pears were every where.



 Poured out 2 1/2" outta the rain gauge this morning, Ruttnbuck didn't get, but a 1 1/2",  he ain't payin da preacher!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya fat bro!!!  I still thank yo sexy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the girls at work say i must not be livin right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah the girls at work say i must not be livin right





Well, at least you're living bro!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2011)

Later ya'll, one more night and I get the weekend off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2011)

Good mornin folks....I got a gully washer last night, still overcast and cool for a change. I won't be cuttin grass today.....maybe.

Mornin Fatboy  I'd have to agree with Quack, you SEXY fat!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Berkley Gulps, jig heads, popping corks, some top water plugs and some suspending plugs.  Don't know anything about pier, or bridge fishing, but that's what works out of a boat!!



Dead on Quack....Robert get some bait skrimps too, in case the fishin is a little slow. And if it's really sloooww and you catch any small crabs, break the top shell off, break the body in half if decent sized, (leave legs on) keep claw, place on big hook with heavy weight, and throw out on bottom. Tie rod to dock if you walk away. 

Got some errands to run...CYL


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Slow in here today


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dead on Quack....Robert get some bait skrimps too, in case the fishin is a little slow. And if it's really sloooww and you catch any small crabs, break the top shell off, break the body in half if decent sized, (leave legs on) keep claw, place on big hook with heavy weight, and throw out on bottom. Tie rod to dock if you walk away.
> 
> Got some errands to run...CYL



I'll see what i can come up with. 
What fish are you targeting with the broken crab?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll see what i can come up with.
> What fish are you targeting with the broken crab?



So much for running errands, my truck *check engine* light came on and started flashing. I noticed it was running a little rough the other day while driving around here on property, but I'm not taking any chances on having to get a tow. I reckon I'll wait til my daughter gets home.

Anything on the bottom Bama.....you know how that is. Never know what might take it, may not be edible, but it could be a good fight. Sheephead, Drum, etc., comes to mind. Although, I've eaten both of those.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll see what i can come up with.
> What fish are you targeting with the broken crab?





Jeff C. said:


> So much for running errands, my truck *check engine* light came on and started flashing. I noticed it was running a little rough the other day while driving around here on property, but I'm not taking any chances on having to get a tow. I reckon I'll wait til my daughter gets home.
> 
> Anything on the bottom Bama.....you know how that is. Never know what might take it, may not be edible, but it could be a good fight. Sheephead, Drum, etc., comes to mind. Although, I've eaten both of those.



I wanna go fishin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> So much for running errands, my truck *check engine* light came on and started flashing. I noticed it was running a little rough the other day while driving around here on property, but I'm not taking any chances on having to get a tow. I reckon I'll wait til my daughter gets home.
> 
> Anything on the bottom Bama.....you know how that is. Never know what might take it, may not be edible, but it could be a good fight. Sheephead, Drum, etc., comes to mind. Although, I've eaten both of those.


I hear ya. 


mudracing101 said:


> I wanna go fishin


I gotta admit, i'm really looking forward to it. I've been so wrapped up with hog hunting the past few years, i've totally missed out on the fishing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I wanna go fishin



I went in June.....but it was a 'first ever skunk' for saltwater. We couldn't have picked a worse day, that day. High tide, slick, no water moving, nothing....still had a good time just being out there, BUT


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> I gotta admit, i'm really looking forward to it. I've been so wrapped up with hog hunting the past few years, i've totally missed out on the fishing.


I'm sure you'll have a good time just dont forget the pics!


Jeff C. said:


> I went in June.....but it was a 'first ever skunk' for saltwater. We couldn't have picked a worse day, that day. High tide, slick, no water moving, nothing....still had a good time just being out there, BUT



Need to plan another trip to redeem yo self


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm sure you'll have a good time just dont forget the pics!
> 
> 
> Need to plan another trip to redeem yo self



It's in the works already!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2011)

MAN, Iz needs a NAP!!  Brisket sammich & fries & a real Mt. Dew, Nom, nom, nom!

How ya'll doin?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2011)

Pork/chicken/steak burrito from the local mexican taqueria.  Sho was good.... Now i need a 


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Pork/chicken/steak burrito from the local mexican taqueria.  Sho was good.... Now i need a 


I'm liking da hat, Bossman, it's "you"!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm liking da hat, Bossman, it's "you"!



Thanks Kebabe!  

Had to have something to keep that sun off my neck and ears out there on the water. It was a 100 and no wind that day.  I actually went swimming 10 miles out in the gulf.  Yeah i was skeered, but that water felt so good. 


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2011)

We had bubbaclue from Riverfront... Time for some chilimus maximus until 6 or so.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lost a dear friend last night.  RIP Harry K.  I know ur in a better place now.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks Kebabe!
> 
> Had to have something to keep that sun off my neck and ears out there on the water. It was a 100 and no wind that day.  I actually went swimming 10 miles out in the gulf.  Yeah i was skeered, but that water felt so good. 


10 miles?!?!  Good Lord, you know what's in the water that far out?!?!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> We had bubbaclue from Riverfront... Time for some chilimus maximus until 6 or so.


Fish tonight, huh? 



boneboy96 said:


> Lost a dear friend last night.  RIP Harry K.  I know ur in a better place now.


 So sorry, Bob, cyber hugz for ya darlin'!


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Lost a dear friend last night.  RIP Harry K.  I know ur in a better place now.


Sorry to hear that BB. 


BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks Kebabe!
> 
> Had to have something to keep that sun off my neck and ears out there on the water. It was a 100 and no wind that day.  I actually went swimming 10 miles out in the gulf.  Yeah i was skeered, but that water felt so good. 



10 Miles out is where da fishies that _eat_ da big fishies is


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Sorry to hear that BB.
> 
> 
> 10 Miles out is where da fishies that _eat_ da big fishies is


 I KNOW!!!!!!  Heck, he was in "International Waters" at 3 miles......... right??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Sorry to hear that BB.
> 
> 
> 10 Miles out is where da fishies that _eat_ da big fishies is



We were in a seaweed line as well and just got done fishing. The water were still good and chummy from all of our bait and blood we had just washed off the boat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> MAN, Iz needs a NAP!!  Brisket sammich & fries & a real Mt. Dew, Nom, nom, nom!
> 
> How ya'll doin?


Golden Corral , i ate everything, need nap, where you been


BBQBOSS said:


> Pork/chicken/steak burrito from the local mexican taqueria.  Sho was good.... Now i need a 





boneboy96 said:


> Lost a dear friend last night.  RIP Harry K.  I know ur in a better place now.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> We were in a seaweed line as well and just got done fishing. The water were still good and chummy from all of our bait and blood we had just washed off the boat.



My friends did that one time , not me though, uh uh, wasnt happenin


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My friends did that one time , not me though, uh uh, wasnt happenin



There was another member here on forum that was with me fishing out there as well....  He passed on the opportunity to take a dive and cool off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Lost a dear friend last night.  RIP Harry K.  I know ur in a better place now.


Sorry to hear that Bob.


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I KNOW!!!!!!  Heck, he was in "International Waters" at 3 miles......... right??


I believe he would have still been in US waters ... the gulf is split up 'tween the US, mexico and cuba .... i think


BBQBOSS said:


> We were in a seaweed line as well and just got done fishing. The water were still good and chummy from all of our bait and blood we had just washed off the boat.



Good thing red covers up yellow then huh?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2011)

Im so danged white i was hoping and praying that a big ol shark didnt think i was some big helpless injured whale/dolphin flopping around out there!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> We were in a seaweed line as well and just got done fishing. The water were still good and chummy from all of our bait and blood we had just washed off the boat.


 You big dummy you!!



mudracing101 said:


> Golden Corral , i ate everything, need nap, where you been


Got it by myself & got some bids to get ready............  miss me? 



BBQBOSS said:


> There was another member here on forum that was with me fishing out there as well....  He passed on the opportunity to take a dive and cool off.


HE was the smart one then!



slip said:


> I believe he would have still been in US waters ... the gulf is split up 'tween the US, mexico and cuba .... i think
> I guess so then............
> 
> Good thing red covers up yellow then huh?





BBQBOSS said:


> Im so danged white i was hoping and praying that a big ol shark didnt think i was some big helpless injured whale/dolphin flopping around out there!



Hey, you seen this Matty??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Got it by myself & got some bids to get ready............  miss me?



maybe


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> maybe


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Lost a dear friend last night.  RIP Harry K.  I know ur in a better place now.



SOrry to hear that Bob


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2011)

SLIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























I just got pics from the other week when Koda went "missing"!!


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> SLIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I _told_ koda he was hanging out with a bad crowd ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2011)

slip said:


> I _told_ koda he was hanging out with a bad crowd ...


You'd best put him on restriction!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's one of the guys he was with, no wonder!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2011)

quick driveby!
just looked out da winder and its getting awfully dark out there....


----------



## Money man (Jul 15, 2011)

This place is going to the dogs.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby!
> just looked out da winder and its getting awfully dark out there....


 rainin here!!



Money man said:


> This place is going to the dogs.


you prefer........................


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Here's one of the guys he was with, no wonder!



If he thinks im buying him a leather jacket he is RONG


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2011)

slip said:


> If he thinks im buying him a leather jacket he is RONG


 I'd rather you get it for him than for him to "find one elsewhere" - yaknowwhatImean???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby!
> just looked out da winder and its getting awfully dark out there....



That was a good soakin wasn't it. Man we needed that down here!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm outta here!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm outta here!!!



Have a good weekend , Keebs


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd rather you get it for him than for him to "find one elsewhere" - yaknowwhatImean???


True ... true


Keebs said:


> I'm outta here!!!



Later keebs.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks ya'll!   I didn't expect this news when I came into work today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't you hate when you have a project in your head but after researching materials, it's cheaper to just buy one?
So much for the commercial type crab trap idea.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2011)

See ya`ll at Blackbeards.


----------



## Otis (Jul 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> See ya`ll at Blackbeards.


 


your leaving? I am gonna act a fool in here tonight!


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2011)

Otis said:


> your leaving? I am gonna act a fool in here tonight!



But he left me with the badge and gun ..... im just undercover.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2011)

Otis said:


> your leaving? I am gonna act a fool in here tonight!





And tonight is different, how??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2011)

A couple of things....
my my the weather sure took a turn today and it sure felt good to be outside.

I went up through Loganville to Buford today and past a little hole in the wall called Kelly's BBQ and there were quite a few cars outside.  Anyone ever stopped there and how was it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A couple of things....
> my my the weather sure took a turn today and it sure felt good to be outside.
> 
> I went up through Loganville to Buford today and past a little hole in the wall called Kelly's BBQ and there were quite a few cars outside.  Anyone ever stopped there and how was it?





We got 2 1/2" of rain yeserday, and raining now.


Never heard of Kelly's, you shoulda stopped!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 15, 2011)

slip said:


> But he left me with the badge and gun ..... im just undercover.



me too


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2011)

slip said:


> But he left me with the badge and gun ..... im just undercover.



Thanks, son!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> And tonight is different, how??




  Where is that idjit? Time for his bandin`! 



Seth carter said:


> me too





Heckfire NO, I didn`t!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Otis said:


> your leaving? I am gonna act a fool in here tonight!



I told him twice to go ahead band you while we wuz eating supper, but he was feeling generous while stuffing his face with speckled trout fillets. 
How much damage did you get done?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2011)

Enjoyed the evenin`, Brother Robert!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Enjoyed the evenin`, Brother Robert!!



same here, Nic!
Also was real happy Chuckb and the Messican's family could make it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> same here, Nic!
> Also was real happy Chuckb and the Messican's family could make it.






Did Chuckiepoo behave this time??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We got 2 1/2" of rain yeserday, and raining now.
> 
> 
> Never heard of Kelly's, you shoulda stopped!!



Wife had called and said she had cooked supper.   So stopping would have taken some brass.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did Chuckiepoo behave this time??





We kept him corraled down.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did Chuckiepoo behave this time??





Nicodemus said:


> We kept him corraled down.



It was a bit less exciting!

Well this meal cost me bout $2770.00 less than the last trip!

Nic's right bout the 'corraling' too!

Nic on one side of me....MC on the other......pretty ladies on the other sides of them!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We kept him corraled down.





Good, cause last year we had to call 911 !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> It was a bit less exciting!
> 
> Well this meal cost me bout $2770.00 less than the last trip!
> 
> ...





We didn`t want you to go in shock!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Dadblame 243savage!!!
I had a response all ready to go and he deleted his own thread!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 15, 2011)

Waiting... Waiting... Waiting. 

To see if my car is gonna be Schley County bound in a few hours.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Dadblame 243savage!!!
> I had a response all ready to go and he deleted his own thread!





He deleted it right after my response!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We didn`t want you to go in shock!



Well ya'll did'nt offer any assistance when I got bumped into and turned around and the waitress 'behind' me was getting them other folks order!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Waiting... Waiting... Waiting.
> 
> To see if my car is gonna be Schley County bound in a few hours.


ummmm...... whats wrong with the car? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> He deleted it right after my response!!


Make him put it back! Blow your whistle at him or sumpin'!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ummmm...... whats wrong with the car?
> 
> Make him put it back! Blow your whistle at him or sumpin'!



A/C had just about quit working so Bait had to tear the dash out. Then a customer was stranded and he's just now getting him back on the road.

Can't go if he can't get my car back together tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He deleted it right after my response!!





Look again, it`s back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ummmm...... whats wrong with the car?
> 
> Make him put it back! Blow your whistle at him or sumpin'!






Tweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> A/C had just about quit working so Bait had to tear the dash out. Then a customer was stranded and he's just now getting him back on the road.
> 
> Can't go if he can't get my car back together tonight.



Geez,,,,,,,, when will the hits quit coming?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Look again, it`s back.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Tweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!



ya'll are awesome!!! 
gimme a few....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6129734#post6129734


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Look again, it`s back.





Daaaaaaaang!!!  Da whistle worked!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ya'll hang around as long as you want!
I gotta be at Mama's house tomorrow morning.
See ya'll later!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll hang around as long as you want!
> I gotta be at Mama's house tomorrow morning.
> See ya'll later!!!!





Take care, Chuck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2011)

Howdy!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi bro!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2011)

okay, I'm back.
everybody leave?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2011)

oh well.
Night ya'lll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi bro!!



Your Quackness!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







rhbama3 said:


> oh well.
> Night ya'lll!




TC bama!!! Have a good'un in Flo-rida.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2011)

Same here folks....gonna call it, gotta get plenty of rest tonight. BIG partayyy tomorra night.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2011)

Mernin lazy butts, get up and get something productive done!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm productive see


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2011)

Gmorning/night . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin lazy butts, get up and get something productive done!!!!



Can't. It's RAINING too hard here!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2011)

If yall could say a prayer for us and the farm I'd sure appreciate it. Can't talk about it, but would sure appreciate the extra prayers. Thanks


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2011)

snowyy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> If yall could say a prayer for us and the farm I'd sure appreciate it. Can't talk about it, but would sure appreciate the extra prayers. Thanks


Will do Sis.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> If yall could say a prayer for us and the farm I'd sure appreciate it. Can't talk about it, but would sure appreciate the extra prayers. Thanks





Prayers sent from Dawn and I .  Nic, let us know if we can help in any way.


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> If yall could say a prayer for us and the farm I'd sure appreciate it. Can't talk about it, but would sure appreciate the extra prayers. Thanks



You got it snowy ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> If yall could say a prayer for us and the farm I'd sure appreciate it. Can't talk about it, but would sure appreciate the extra prayers. Thanks





Consider it done, Snow...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> If yall could say a prayer for us and the farm I'd sure appreciate it. Can't talk about it, but would sure appreciate the extra prayers. Thanks



you got 'em, Snow.


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2011)

trying to keep a fire going in this rain ... and outta no where i almost got hit in the face by a flying dove.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2011)

slip said:


> trying to keep a fire going in this rain ... and outta no where i almost got hit in the face by a flying dove.





Why do we have a fire goin` in 100 + degree heat??


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> If yall could say a prayer for us and the farm I'd sure appreciate it. Can't talk about it, but would sure appreciate the extra prayers. Thanks



You got it Snowbabe.  Hope the farm and Mr. Boswell and ya'll get it all worked out.  Ask and yee shall receive.  Let me know if I can do anything for ya.


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Why do we have a fire goin` in 100 + degree heat??



Wanted to kill off the grass creeping back into the fire pit. It drives me crazy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Wanted to kill off the grass creeping back into the fire pit. It drives me crazy.





I was gettin` worried you done been workin` out in the sun without your hat on!!


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I was gettin` worried you done been workin` out in the sun without your hat on!!



Nah, that sun hasnt made me totally crazy yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Wanted to kill off the grass creeping back into the fire pit. It drives me crazy.



your grass is GROWING? 
My dirt is still dead......


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> your grass is GROWING?
> My dirt is still dead......



Dude, did you see on SOG when they cleaned out the action of that revolver and found the tooth in there?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2011)

Wishin I was drinkin with afew of those that went before me so I could ask them what I need to know. I'm certain nobody this side of life has the answer I need.

Evenin folks  and hava good night


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Wishin I was drinkin with afew of those that went before me so I could ask them what I need to know. I'm certain nobody this side of life has the answer I need.
> 
> Evenin folks  and hava good night



cover your bases and you'll be fine.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2011)

preciate the thoughts n  prayers yall  They mean a lot to me. Gonna be a long few days


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> preciate the thoughts n  prayers yall  They mean a lot to me. Gonna be a long few days



No prob on the thoughts, Hon!

None whatsoever!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2011)

This is what the busiest walmart in the nation looks like on a daily basis...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is what the busiest walmart in the nation looks like on a daily basis...



ya big dummy.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Nah, that sun hasnt made me totally crazy yet.



keyword yet


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is what the busiest walmart in the nation looks like on a daily basis...
> 
> View attachment 610680


What the heck?


Seth carter said:


> keyword yet


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> If yall could say a prayer for us and the farm I'd sure appreciate it. Can't talk about it, but would sure appreciate the extra prayers. Thanks


Ya'll will be in our thoughts, and prayers over the next few days!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2011)

slip said:


> What the heck?



The Wal-mart Supercenter in Panama City is truly a madhouse every weekend. BUT they have a fishing section in sporting goods that would put Bass Pro to shame. They have everything!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2011)

slip said:


> What the heck?



whats rong with that dogs eyes


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The Wal-mart Supercenter in Panama City is truly a madhouse every weekend. BUT they have a fishing section in sporting goods that would put Bass Pro to shame. They have everything!


It doesnt take much to put the bass pro in macon to shame.


Seth carter said:


> whats rong with that dogs eyes



He was out all night drinkin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2011)

slip said:


> It doesnt take much to put the bass pro in macon to shame.



true.....so true.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 16, 2011)

slip said:


> It doesnt take much to put the bass pro in macon to shame.


I can't disagree with you there Slip!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 16, 2011)

Sooo many threads out there to respond to.............Too many warnings from the Mod squad!!

I've seen benign posts by respected members deleted


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sooo many threads out there to respond to.............Too many warnings from the Mod squad!!
> 
> I've seen benign posts by respected members deleted



must be the cornhole thread.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> must be the cornhole thread.


I think I missed most of that one today!!

Harry's Speechless thread is the one I was thinking of!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I missed most of that one today!!
> 
> Harry's Speechless thread is the one I was thinking of!!



You and i have been around long enough to when a thread should be a "read only" and watch the mod sharks do their work.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You and i have been around long enough to when a thread should be a "read only" and watch the mod sharks do their work.




That, and we had a good training day today!!.......Perfect weather!!...........Got home, and pulled the carbeurator of of the four wheeler for a good cleaning...........Got everything back together and realized I had a part leftover!! ........Gonna have to start all over again tomorrow!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You and i have been around long enough to when a thread should be a "read only" and watch the mod sharks do their work.



apparently i havent been around quite long enough to figure that out yet, then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That, and we had a good training day today!!.......Perfect weather!!...........Got home, and pulled the carbeurator of of the four wheeler for a good cleaning...........Got everything back together and realized I had a part leftover!! ........Gonna have to start all over again tomorrow!!!



Glad you discovered the part before you tried cranking it! 
I'm out folks! Night ya'll!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 16, 2011)

slip said:


> apparently i havent been around quite long enough to figure that out yet, then.


Yours was one of the ones I saw disappear!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Glad you discovered the part before you tried cranking it!
> I'm out folks! Night ya'll!


Tried cranking it anyway.........looks like it needs that little plastic part to crank!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The Wal-mart Supercenter in Panama City is truly a madhouse every weekend. BUT they have a fishing section in sporting goods that would put Bass Pro to shame. They have everything!


Including a good selection of crab traps..


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yours was one of the ones I saw disappear!!
> 
> Tried cranking it anyway.........looks like it needs that little plastic part to crank!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 16, 2011)

Good night Folks!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2011)

The weekend is slipping away driveling waders.  Get up and enjoy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2011)

Can she bring that coffee up to my condo?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Including a good selection of crab traps..



Morning, Bro!
Did they happen to have the big commercial type traps? The ones that you just throw out and leave? Or were they all the pyramid and square door traps?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Bro!
> Did they happen to have the big commercial type traps? The ones that you just throw out and leave? Or were they all the pyramid and square door traps?



The biggun's with the holes in the sides that the crabs go in, but can't get out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The biggun's with the holes in the sides that the crabs go in, but can't get out.



Thats what i'm looking for!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 17, 2011)

Good grief, how many BLAST threads are needed?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Good grief, how many BLAST threads are needed?



Is that a challenge?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that a challenge?



Nah, just me being grumpy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nah, just me being grumpy.



I take it the trip to Schley County didn't happen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2011)

Whewww!!!..... I survived a blow-out style party last night,  like I haven't been to in years. For a while there, it seemed like I was 20 somethin again, not today though 

How's the fine folks from here doin today, those that are around anyway???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewww!!!..... I survived a blow-out style party last night,  like I haven't been to in years. For a while there, it seemed like I was 20 somethin again, not today though
> 
> How's the fine folks from here doin today, those that are around anyway???



Just sent Bubbette to the grocery store to pick up supplies fo her seafood supper, cruising the net looking at crab traps and saltwater fishing tackle, AND thinking about a nap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just sent Bubbette to the grocery store to pick up supplies fo her seafood supper, cruising the net looking at crab traps and saltwater fishing tackle, AND thinking about a nap.



You sent her???  

Unfortunately, I'm still slightly in recuperation mode and have to move some furniture 

I guess I'll chalk that up to poor planning


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Good grief, how many BLAST threads are needed?





Uhh, didn`t realize I was steppin` on anybody`s toes, when I made mine.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You sent her???
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm still slightly in recuperation mode and have to move some furniture
> 
> I guess I'll chalk that up to poor planning


Yeah, i sent her!
She's gonna sit on her rear in the recliner the rest of the day, eat a supper that i cooked, and open the birthday presents she got. I hope we got her sumpin' nice....


Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, didn`t realize I was steppin` on anybody`s toes, when I made mine.



She's already said she's grumpy today. Just stay low and run from bush to bush.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, didn`t realize I was steppin` on anybody`s toes, when I made mine.



You ain't steppin on my toes.  

I said I was grumpy. Just had to find something to fuss about.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You ain't steppin on my toes.
> 
> I said I was grumpy. Just had to find something to fuss about.



Will you come kill these live lobsters for me? They look sad....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You ain't steppin on my toes.
> 
> I said I was grumpy. Just had to find something to fuss about.





I`m irritable too!!    



Wait, I`m always irritable!


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Will you come kill these live lobsters for me? They look sad....



They always look alot happier on the plate beside their buddies shrimp and fish.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m irritable too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I`m always irritable!



have you banned Otis yet for today?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Will you come kill these live lobsters for me? They look sad....



Nice try.    I don't eat em, I won't kill em.  

Although I could probably "mean" em to death today. 




Nicodemus said:


> I`m irritable too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I`m always irritable!





I woke up in a FOUL (could even be fowl like a wet hen foul) mood. The kids have abandoned me, Fishbait left to go work on the Trooper, even the cats are avoiding me.  

Trying to stop taking some medicine that the doctor put me on a little over three months ago. I figure if I don't, I'm gonna turn into a blonde elephant and then I'll be in a sure enough bad mood. 

Unfortunately, stopping it is making me feel worse than I did before I ever started the stuff.   


I'm watching Law Abiding Citizen. I love that movie. It's giving me lots of good ideas.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> have you banned Otis yet for today?



Not yet, waitin` for him to log on...   



turtlebug said:


> Nice try.    I don't eat em, I won't kill em.
> 
> Although I could probably "mean" em to death today.
> 
> ...





That reminds me of a story...

An old farmer had a prize bird dog, who met up with an unsuitable suitor. When the puppies were born, he called his vet, who lived in Albany, to come take care of them. The vet drove 50 miles one way, to get to the farm, did the deed, and presented the farmer with a sizable bill. As the farmer was payin` him, the vet asked him why he didn`t knock them puppies in the head, and save himself all that money. The farmer looked at the vet and said, "every animal of mine that you ever worked on, died. I figured you would like to kill these too."

True story. No names, to protect the guilty and innocent.  

And if this turns into a dog killin` thread, I`ll band everybody.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Not yet, waitin` for him to log on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I hear tale that Otis once stepped on a dog's toes.... for no reason.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I hear tale that Otis once stepped on a dog's toes.... for no reason.





I will take that into consideration when I band him tonight.


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2011)

Speaking of dogs, Nic .... why does your dog only have three toes?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2011)

slip said:


> Speaking of dogs, Nic .... why does your dog only have three toes?





I got this little maneater at the 2005 Winter Classic. I went out there durin` an ice storm, with no intentions of buyin` a puppy. I was just meetin` a friend out there to help him pick out one. He settled on a mt cur puppy. As he was payin` up, a wormy little rat lookin` varmint come limpin` out of a box. He was about to shake hisself to death, he was so cold, and his littermates had gnawed some of his toes off. The man said I could have him for $50. I told him there was no way I would give him that for a puppy that was obviously about dead. He said he would let me have him for $20. I brought the little varmint home in my pocket. He weighs about 12 pounds or so now, is mean, hateful, moody, and will bite anybody. But, he`s my dog, loves to ride, and in his own crazy way, I think he likes me a little bit. Just as well, I tolerate him too. He`s settin` up here as I type this.


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I got this little maneater at the 2005 Winter Classic. I went out there durin` an ice storm, with no intentions of buyin` a puppy. I was just meetin` a friend out there to help him pick out one. He settled on a mt cur puppy. As he was payin` up, a wormy little rat lookin` varmint come limpin` out of a box. He was about to shake hisself to death, he was so cold, and his littermates had gnawed some of his toes off. The man said I could have him for $50. I told him there was no way I would give him that for a puppy that was obviously about dead. He said he would let me have him for $20. I brought the little varmint home in my pocket. He weighs about 12 pounds or so now, is mean, hateful, moody, and will bite anybody. But, he`s my dog, loves to ride, and in his own crazy way, I think he likes me a little bit. Just as well, I tolerate him too. He`s settin` up here as I type this.



That is cool


----------



## Otis (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm in the mood.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2011)

Otis said:


> I'm in the mood.........





About time you got here...


----------



## Otis (Jul 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> About time you got here...


 


Had to go help repair a horse fence that some jackleg decided to drive through


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2011)

Otis said:


> Had to go help repair a horse fence that some jackleg decided to drive through





Anybody hurt? Horses still in?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2011)

Otis said:


> I'm in the mood.........


Did the Church lady catch up with you or something?


----------



## Otis (Jul 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody hurt? Horses still in?


 

if he / she was hurt, they did not stick around. They did make an entry and exit point though. Horses are good, we sent the ladies to find them while we went to building. Luckily the fence was not to old and there were some boards left




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did the Church lady catch up with you or something?


 

Nope! Ain't heard from her since I asked her how it was working out.


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Nic, if you give me _and_ Otis both the big red button for today, and a unlimited bag limit .... ill bring you a box full of dodo bird feathers at the blast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Nic, if you give me _and_ Otis both the big red button for today, and a unlimited bag limit .... ill bring you a box full of dodo bird feathers at the blast.





You, maybe. Otis, I would rather try to teach a possum to retrieve doves for me.


----------



## Otis (Jul 17, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Nic, if you give me _and_ Otis both the big red button for today, and a unlimited bag limit .... ill bring you a box full of dodo bird feathers at the blast.


 








Nicodemus said:


> You, maybe. Otis, I would rather try to teach a possum to retrieve doves for me.


 




We are gonna square next Saturday feller. I'm trying to make it to Cracklebarrel.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2011)

Otis said:


> We are gonna square next Saturday feller. I'm trying to make it to Cracklebarrel.





Good!!! You can buy me breakfast!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good!!! You can buy me breakfast!!


Watch it Nic. He is notorious for showing up to gatherings like this dressed in a Sponge Bob Square Pants costume..


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You, maybe. Otis, I would rather try to teach a possum to retrieve doves for me.


Yesssssssss



Sorry Otis, ill ban you last .... i swear.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it Nic. He is notorious for showing up to gatherings like this dressed in a Sponge Bob Square Pants costume..



 Nooooo, thats what i was gunna wear .....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it Nic. He is notorious for showing up to gatherings like this dressed in a Sponge Bob Square Pants costume..







Oh, BiggSteve was askin` about you in the PF this mornin`. I gave him a short answer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, BiggSteve was askin` about you in the PF this mornin`. I gave him a short answer.


Shoot me a link. I'll go straighten him out..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shoot me a link. I'll go straighten him out..





Here ya go. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=630736


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=630736


There, fixed it for him...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2011)

Otis said:


> We are gonna square next Saturday feller. I'm trying to make it to Cracklebarrel.





Nicodemus said:


> Good!!! You can buy me breakfast!!


I can hear the Hawk on The sharpening stone!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2011)

Well Monday snuck in while all the drivelers slept.

This may ease the pain


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2011)

Tis da season to be jolly

fa la la la la la la la


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 18, 2011)

Mornin folks....  


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 18, 2011)

GOOD MORNING TO ALL OF MY FELLOW DRIVELERS.  I HOPE THAT ALL OF YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY AND STAY COOL IF YOU CAN.

I am vacationing in Florida with my Daughter and Son-in-law and just getting lots of rest and having lots of fun doing so.  Will check back in later.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Monday snuck in while all the drivelers slept.
> 
> This may ease the pain


 I'll take another!



Otis said:


> Tis da season to be jolly
> 
> fa la la la la la la la


 think cool, think cool..........



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks....  






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING TO ALL OF MY FELLOW DRIVELERS.  I HOPE THAT ALL OF YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY AND STAY COOL IF YOU CAN.
> 
> I am vacationing in Florida with my Daughter and Son-in-law and just getting lots of rest and having lots of fun doing so.  Will check back in later.


 Have a blast & enjoy yourself!

 I got 8 more pints of maters canned, 3 quarts of squash & 1 quart of okra frozen!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good morning every body, Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning every body, Is it Friday yet?


 don't be wishin my life away no quicker than it's already goin!


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

mornin yall


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> mornin yall


   RUN for your LIfe!!!! The sky is falling.......... "something's up"............... slip, what's going on????????


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> RUN for your LIfe!!!! The sky is falling.......... "something's up"............... slip, what's going on????????



phew phew ... phew phew phew


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> phew phew ... phew phew phew


Koda passed gas again, huh?


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Koda passed gas again, huh?



24/7


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> phew phew ... phew phew phew


 

I don't care it you lick windows, ride the short bus ,or pee yourself! You keep you're head up sunshine! You're *******g special


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

Mornin folks!! Gotta go take the truck to the shop here shortly


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I guess its not meant to be, we'll be hauling every last cow to sale today, the Triple B is dissolving. Where we go from here, I'm not really sure.


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

Otis said:


> I don't care it you lick windows, ride the short bus ,or pee yourself! You keep you're head up sunshine! You're *******g special


 that was a hint for going to the range 


SnowHunter said:


> Well I guess its not meant to be, we'll be hauling every last cow to sale today, the Triple B is dissolving. Where we go from here, I'm not really sure.



Im sorry snowy. that sucks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well I guess its not meant to be, we'll be hauling every last cow to sale today, the Triple B is dissolving. Where we go from here, I'm not really sure.



Sad news for sure.....you know how it is though Snowy, something always comes along just in the nick of time 

Try not to worry too much!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> don't be wishin my life away no quicker than it's already goin!


 sorry



slip said:


> mornin yall


mornin


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!! Gotta go take the truck to the shop here shortly


Hey Jeffro whats wrong with the truck


SnowHunter said:


> Well I guess its not meant to be, we'll be hauling every last cow to sale today, the Triple B is dissolving. Where we go from here, I'm not really sure.


Sorry  to hear


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> mornin
> ...



Not sure, but it seems to be a minor problem. Brother pulled the code and said it was showing a sensor, or maybe even a bad(disconnected) vacuum hose. I couldn't find anything rotted or hanging loose, so I'll go pay the $85.00 diagnostic fee It's just running rough, no power, 'check engine' light flashing.

'97 model, so it's seen better days!!! Startin to be a regular thing though


BBL


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> 24/7






Otis said:


> I don't care it you lick windows, ride the short bus ,or pee yourself! You keep you're head up sunshine! You're *******g special


you're just full of da love around the board, campaigning hard, ain't ya?



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!! Gotta go take the truck to the shop here shortly





SnowHunter said:


> Well I guess its not meant to be, we'll be hauling every last cow to sale today, the Triple B is dissolving. Where we go from here, I'm not really sure.


  


slip said:


> that was a hint for going to the range
> 
> 
> Im sorry snowy. that sucks.


 THAT'S what that meant?!?!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll take another!
> 
> 
> think cool, think cool..........
> ...



mymy have you been MissKeebusybeetoday ?


morning to all.

sorry snowy.  something will come your way soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well I guess its not meant to be, we'll be hauling every last cow to sale today, the Triple B is dissolving. Where we go from here, I'm not really sure.


Dangit sis!! I don't know what to say. It just seems like one road block after another... We'll keep y'all in our prayers, knowing that something will come along.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mymy have you been MissKeebusybeetoday ?
> 
> 
> morning to all.
> ...


some, surfing here & there too..........  I gotta quit reading the PF!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well I guess its not meant to be, we'll be hauling every last cow to sale today, the Triple B is dissolving. Where we go from here, I'm not really sure.



Dang, Snowbaby, i really do hate to hear that. I thought it was a real good thing yall was doing.  


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

Mater sammiches wiff fresh cayenne pepper....whewwww!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mater sammiches wiff fresh cayenne pepper....whewwww!!!



 chili dogs and fries today


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mater sammiches wiff fresh cayenne pepper....whewwww!!!





mudracing101 said:


> chili dogs and fries today



roastbeef on white bread.......... tasted better than it sounds!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> chili dogs and fries today





Keebs said:


> roastbeef on white bread.......... tasted better than it sounds!




You know me.....I wouldn't turn my nose up at either one of'em


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You know me.....I wouldn't turn my nose up at either one of'em


 me neither............. well, maybe back off da cayenne pepper a little bit..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> me neither............. well, maybe back off da cayenne pepper a little bit..........



It didn't get _HOT_ til the end


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It didn't get _HOT_ til the end


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well I guess its not meant to be, we'll be hauling every last cow to sale today, the Triple B is dissolving. Where we go from here, I'm not really sure.



Nicole, you and your family, always have a place in our home. Please try to keep your chin up, God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Nicole, you and your family, always have a place in our home. Please try to keep your chin up, God works in mysterious ways.



Amen...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Nicole, you and your family, always have a place in our home. Please try to keep your chin up, God works in mysterious ways.





Jeff C. said:


> Amen...



 YeahUp!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> It doesnt take much to put the bass pro in macon to shame.
> 
> 
> He was out all night drinkin



they look very slanted lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh well....$350.00-$400.00 for da truck, might know, it wasn't just a vacuum hose


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey...on a lighter note, the grass needs cuttin again


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

Well that was alot of fun (at the range) .... pretty much had the place to our selfs .... one thing is for sure though, i get the right hand seat for now on! the Mini throws brass 2 seats over ... spent 70 rounds and wish i had 70 more just gotta get used to the iron sights


Did some pistol shooting too, thats always fun.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well....$350.00-$400.00 for da truck, might know, it wasn't just a vacuum hose


 It never is "just"............... 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey...on a lighter note, the grass needs cuttin again


 Mine too!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey...on a lighter note, the grass needs cuttin again



Mine does too ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

CYL....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL....


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Well that was alot of fun (at the range) .... pretty much had the place to our selfs .... one thing is for sure though, i get the right hand seat for now on! the Mini throws brass 2 seats over ... spent 70 rounds and wish i had 70 more just gotta get used to the iron sights
> 
> 
> Did some pistol shooting too, thats always fun.


 


but can you hit the red button?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

They didn't have my truck ready yet  so I went ahead and cut a lil grass....need gas/need truck


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well....$350.00-$400.00 for da truck, might know, it wasn't just a vacuum hose



That sucks , must a had something to do with the flux capacitor


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> That sucks , must a had something to do with the flux capacitor



Sumpin like that....It was two different sensors, forgot which ones he said though


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Well that was alot of fun (at the range) .... pretty much had the place to our selfs .... one thing is for sure though, i get the right hand seat for now on! the Mini throws brass 2 seats over ... spent 70 rounds and wish i had 70 more just gotta get used to the iron sights
> 
> 
> Did some pistol shooting too, thats always fun.


 who'd ya hit wiff'em??



mudracing101 said:


> That sucks , must a had something to do with the flux capacitor


No, it was the *thingamabob* that controls the "do-hickey" ....smartypantsknowitalls!


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

Otis said:


> but can you hit the red button?


Sure can ....


No idea what your talking about ....


Keebs said:


> who'd ya hit wiff'em??
> 
> 
> No, it was the *thingamabob* that controls the "do-hickey" ....smartypantsknowitalls!



Dad tried to tell him it might throw bass ... But _noooo_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> who'd ya hit wiff'em??
> 
> 
> No, it was the *thingamabob* that controls the "do-hickey" ....smartypantsknowitalls!



That's what I tried to tell the idjit when I dropped it off....he called back and confirmed it 

A'ight headed out fer a while, y'all have a good AFT!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Sure can ....
> 
> 
> No idea what your talking about ....
> ...






Jeff C. said:


> That's what I tried to tell the idjit when I dropped it off....he called back and confirmed it
> 
> A'ight headed out fer a while, y'all have a good AFT!!!


 CYL Chief!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sumpin like that....It was two different sensors, forgot which ones he said though



Make sure they top off the left blinker with blinker fluid!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I take it you had a good day? 
Getting Bubbettes birfday meal started. Crawfish soup, BBQ shrimp, crab cakes, lobster tail, a fried crab and catfish fillet and french bread. Didn't have a lot of anything so its kinda turned into a sampler platter.


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

Whoooo dis peach cobbler sho am good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I take it you had a good day?
> Getting Bubbettes birfday meal started. Crawfish soup, BBQ shrimp, crab cakes, lobster tail, a fried crab and catfish fillet and french bread. Didn't have a lot of anything so its kinda turned into a sampler platter.





Not really, back at work.

Give Ms. Pookie a Happy Birthday pinch from me!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not really, back at work.
> 
> Give Ms. Pookie a Happy Birthday pinch from me!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Make sure they top off the left blinker with blinker fluid!







Hooked On Quack said:


>







rhbama3 said:


> I take it you had a good day?
> Getting Bubbettes birfday meal started. Crawfish soup, BBQ shrimp, crab cakes, lobster tail, a fried crab and catfish fillet and french bread. Didn't have a lot of anything so its kinda turned into a sampler platter.





slip said:


> Whoooo dis peach cobbler sho am good



Lawd.....that sounds guud!!! Too bad I got a tummy ache


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd.....that sounds guud!!! Too bad I got a tummy ache



U 2?   My tummy been hurting for several months now!     Back to the Dr. tomorrow am.      Gotta be something they can tell me besides we didn't like your lab results, we want you to come in and get more tests taken.     Maybe this time they can find something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> U 2?   My tummy been hurting for several months now!     Back to the Dr. tomorrow am.      Gotta be something they can tell me besides we didn't like your lab results, we want you to come in and get more tests taken.     Maybe this time they can find something.



Hmmmm......I've had an issue with them here just recently. Hope it ain't something regular Couple more of these, and I'll be goin to the Doc.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> U 2?   My tummy been hurting for several months now!     Back to the Dr. tomorrow am.      Gotta be something they can tell me besides we didn't like your lab results, we want you to come in and get more tests taken.     Maybe this time they can find something.





Hookworms?


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd.....that sounds guud!!! Too bad I got a tummy ache



First day in about a week mine hasnt hurt ....


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hookworms?


 

That is what you are called on a good day? 


See y'all in a few!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

Seth got banded


----------



## C Carter (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Seth got banded



he says he didint do nothin


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

C Carter said:


> he says he didint do nothin



Thats what they all say


----------



## C Carter (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Thats what they all say



secondseason said he didint do ntn


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 18, 2011)

C Carter said:


> he says he didint do nothin



Free Seth.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 18, 2011)

holy cow
i sorry mod gods


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

C Carter said:


> secondseason said he didint do ntn


Then Nic must of done it


turtlebug said:


> Free Seth.



_Noooooo_


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> holy cow
> i sorry mod gods



Its dark n skeery in there aint it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Free Seth.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Its dark n skeery in there aint it



yes


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Free Seth.



I don't care if he is free, i don't want one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't care if he is free, i don't want one.


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Its dark n skeery in there aint it


 

I've been there so much lately, there is now a light and eatery set up just for me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2011)

Weren`t me. Only idjit I ban is Otis.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me. Only idjit I ban is Otis.



its was 243 i think


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me. Only idjit I ban is Otis.






And Crabby Bill, except Ole Bill never got a reprieve!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> its was 243 i think



I can though... 



Hooked On Quack said:


> And Crabby Bill, except Ole Bill never got a reprieve!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I can though...



me be good


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

Otis said:


> I've been there so much lately, there is now a light and eatery set up just for me.



I hung a hammock while i was there last time .... figured i'd be back.


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me. Only idjit I ban is Otis.


 


Yea, but I ain't been bannedededed in 2 whole days! Gotta be a record for me. 




Hooked On Quack said:


> And Crabby Bill, except Ole Bill never got a reprieve!!


 

Ban him Nic!  (I'll give ya a quarter if ya do)


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 18, 2011)

stop lurkin beerkus


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2011)

Pore ol` Otis.


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

Otis said:


> Yea, but I ain't been bannedededed in 2 whole days! Gotta be a record for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well that didnt last long ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2011)

He`s wanderin` around in the index, lost as a He-Haint.


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> well that didnt last long ....


 

idgit....you forgot to turn the a/c on in there last time you visited 




Nicodemus said:


> He`s wanderin` around in the index, lost as a He-Haint.


 
kinds like that possum GPS idea of yours 




slip said:


> I hung a hammock while i was there last time .... figured i'd be back.


 

I just through it out, I think I found the remains of old red on it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2011)

Otis said:


> idgit....you forgot to turn the a/c on in there last time you visited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hookworms?



Would Hookworms make you have involuntary muscle spasms in the abdomen?       I twitch real bad in bed.      Don't go there Otis!


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Would Hookworms make you have involuntary muscle spasms in the abdomen?  I twitch real bad in bed.   Don't go there Otis!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Would Hookworms make you have involuntary muscle spasms in the abdomen?       I twitch real bad in bed.      Don't go there Otis!





I don`t know?? Might want to get checked by a professional!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Seth got banded





turtlebug said:


> Free Seth.


 keep him in da basement!!


Otis said:


> Ban him Nic!  (I'll give ya a quarter if ya do)


I think it would be worth a whole dolla!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Otis said:


> Yea, but I ain't been bannedededed in 2 whole days! Gotta be a record for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd decline on them quarters!


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> keep him in da basement!!
> I think it would be worth a whole dolla!!


 

you'll have to get that dolla from Nic when he is done with it


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> keep him in da basement!!
> I think it would be worth a whole dolla!!



ile give nick 50 dollars and a rattlesnake skin to ban otis


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 18, 2011)

Otis said:


> you'll have to get that dolla from Nic when he is done with it


That's alright he can keep the change!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2011)

Otis said:


> you'll have to get that dolla from Nic when he is done with it








Seth carter said:


> ile give nick 50 dollars and a rattlesnake skin to ban otis





He just doubled the ante to ban you. For a week...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He just doubled the ante to ban you. For a week...



ile pay u 200 and tell u about otises plan to change your avatar


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He just doubled the ante to ban you. For a week...


 


Seth carter said:


> ile pay u 200 and tell u about otises plan to change your avatar


 

Nic, I'll give you some 80 yr old black powder, 80 yr old cork bottle, and 1/4 bag of #4 blackpowder shot in the orginal sack if ya change the little fellers avatar to Little Orphan Annie


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2011)

Otis said:


> Nic, I'll give you some 80 yr old black powder, 80 yr old cork bottle, and 1/4 bag of #4 blackpowder shot in the orginal sack if ya change the little fellers avatar to Little Orphan Annie






Seth, yer in a heap o` trouble!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2011)

Otis, we`ll plan all this over breakfast at Cracker Barrel, Saturday mornin`.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 18, 2011)

nic ile give u a huge chunk of flint if u change  otis avatar to a fat guy in a tutu


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis, we`ll plan all this over breakfast at Cracker Barrel, Saturday mornin`.


 
change of events, I can't make it 




Seth carter said:


> nic ile give u a huge chunk of flint if u change otis avatar to a fat guy in a tutu


 
if I want a pic of yo daddy Quack, I'll go take it myself


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> nic ile give u a huge chunk of flint if u change  otis avatar to a fat guy in a tutu





I got a couple of thousand pounds of flint...  

Nite ya`ll! Otis, you`re in charge..


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis, we`ll plan all this over breakfast at Cracker Barrel, Saturday mornin`.



otis said he is going to shave your beard and paint a geinea on your face while your asleep


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I got a couple of thousand pounds of flint...
> 
> Nite ya`ll! Otis, you`re in charge..



Night Nic


C'mere Seth...go get them brooms and mops...cut that grass over there and go polish elfiii's throne


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nite ya`ll! Otis, you`re in charge..


Talk about leaving the fox in charge of the hen house!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I got a couple of thousand pounds of flint...
> 
> Nite ya`ll! seth, you`re in charge..of Otis


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

Otis said:


> Night Nic
> 
> 
> C'mere Seth...go get them brooms and mops...cut that grass over there and go polish elfiii's throne







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Talk about leaving the fox in charge of the hen house!!


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Talk about leaving the fox in charge of the hen house!!



You sayin Otis is foxy?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


.......Good Night folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .......Good Night folks!!



Nite Rutt.....keep an eye on him slip, i'm headin out too


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2011)

night, peeps!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> You sayin Otis is foxy?


Only if you think Mr. Bean is foxy!!


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite Rutt.....keep an eye on him slip, i'm headin out too


Night man.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Only if you think Mr. Bean is foxy!!
> 
> View attachment 611114


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Only if you think Mr. Bean is foxy!!
> 
> View attachment 611114






Mr. Bean is HAWT, and plays a naaaaaaasty game of Nekkid Twista!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2011)

Otis and Seth washed the dishes from yesterday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Good morning Drivelers! Up and at em.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 19, 2011)

Mornin....bacon is in da pan


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Otis and Seth washed the dishes from yesterday.


 Hold on, I'll re-wash them!



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Drivelers! Up and at em.


 Mernin!


Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin....bacon is in da pan


Can I have an omelette with it too?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hold on, I'll re-wash them!
> 
> 
> Mernin!
> ...



cracking eggs for Keebs.   cheese and sweet bells chopped.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cracking eggs for Keebs.   cheese and sweet bells chopped.


 perfect!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I had left over pizza for breakfast


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I had left over pizza for breakfast



Well I had oatmeal with a fresh GA peach.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Can I have an omelette with it too?



Too late,done ate'em scrambled w/grits too


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I had left over pizza for breakfast





gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I had oatmeal with a fresh GA peach.





Jeff Raines said:


> Too late,done ate'em scrambled w/grits too


 I forgot to bring my breakfast today!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2011)

Good mornin`.  Keebs, did your Mama have a good birthday?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I forgot to bring my breakfast today!!!!!!!



Gonna be a snack machine type of morning


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I forgot to bring my breakfast today!!!!!!!



I got 3 slices of thick bacon left.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`.  Keebs, did your Mama have a good birthday?


 Yes sir she did, when I go down tomorrow she'll show me all the cards, all she said was "There was a BUNCH from *my bunch*!"   



mudracing101 said:


> Gonna be a snack machine type of morning


 we don't have a snack machine!



Jeff Raines said:


> I got 3 slices of thick bacon left.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`.  Keebs, did your Mama have a good birthday?



Mornin Nic, ole rooster has settled down and being good, He crows when you sneak up on em and he has a set of lungs on him let me tell ya. He is doin so well we are gonna rename him cause Quack jr just doesnt fit any more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yes sir she did, when I go down tomorrow she'll show me all the cards, all she said was "There was a BUNCH from *my bunch*!"
> 
> 
> we don't have a snack machine!








mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Nic, ole rooster has settled down and being good, He crows when you sneak up on em and he has a set of lungs on him let me tell ya. He is doin so well we are gonna rename him cause Quack jr just doesnt fit any more.





Glad ya`ll are pleased with him! Holler if you need another one!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yes sir she did, when I go down tomorrow she'll show me all the cards, all she said was "There was a BUNCH from *my bunch*!"
> 
> 
> we don't have a snack machine!



Glad she had a good Birthday 
Now what kind of mickey mouse organization you workin for that dont have a snack machine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2011)

Good morning/ night ya'll, gotta crash, had a rather unpleasant night, concluding with a 7am meeting that got kinda nasty . . .


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 19, 2011)

Gotta get the tools up andgo work on rebuilding a burned down rental house.
Did y'all know,that new code in Paulding requires the windows to have at least 5.7 sq.ft. of opening....Not the whole window,just the part that slides up.

The homeowner nor the builder did.House failed inspection,new windows must be ordered and installed+siding redone.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning/ night ya'll, gotta crash, had a rather unpleasant night, concluding with a 7am meeting that got kinda nasty . . .


Meetings at the end of the shift sux,every one else comes in fresh and they expect the same from those that have already worked 12hours.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad she had a good Birthday
> Now what kind of mickey mouse organization you workin for that dont have a snack machine


 We have a full kitchen......... and a drink machine and an ice maker..............



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning/ night ya'll, gotta crash, had a rather unpleasant night, concluding with a 7am meeting that got kinda nasty . . .


   



Jeff Raines said:


> Gotta get the tools up andgo work on rebuilding a burned down rental house.
> Did y'all know,that new code in Paulding requires the windows to have at least 5.7 sq.ft. of opening....Not the whole window,just the part that slides up.
> 
> The homeowner nor the builder did.House failed inspection,new windows must be ordered and installed+siding redone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Glad ya`ll are pleased with him! Holler if you need another one!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning/ night ya'll, gotta crash, had a rather unpleasant night, concluding with a 7am meeting that got kinda nasty . . .


 Good morning, and good night



Jeff Raines said:


> Gotta get the tools up andgo work on rebuilding a burned down rental house.
> Did y'all know,that new code in Paulding requires the windows to have at least 5.7 sq.ft. of opening....Not the whole window,just the part that slides up.
> 
> The homeowner nor the builder did.House failed inspection,new windows must be ordered and installed+siding redone.


Yep, that sucks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We have a full kitchen......... and a drink machine and an ice maker..............



Then why is the fridge not stocked with bacon


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Then why is the fridge not stocked with bacon


 BECAUSE I DIDN'T BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BECAUSE I DIDN'T BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!



No excuse


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No excuse


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BECAUSE I DIDN'T BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!



This help?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This help?


 Yep, made my BP go sky high!!  ok and I drooled on my keyboard, happy now?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2011)

On a nice day, would you rather take a 12 mile round trip ride by water, or a 90 mile round trip by land, to get to the same destination?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> On a nice day, would you rather take a 12 mile round trip ride by water, or a 90 mile round trip by land, to get to the same destination?



By water


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 19, 2011)

Good Morning, Drivelers.

I got a late start today because I had to take care of my customers first before I could get on here and see what is going on.  (Oh, it is good to have customers though to help pay the bills.)

Happy belated birthday to Bubbette,  (My only question to you is how in the world can you put up with your other half???)  Bama stays on the move more than the vacationing duo of the Obama family.  I sure wish that I was a master of this multi-tasking !!!!

Keebs, I surely hope that your Mother had a great birthday too.

Snowy, I read your comments about your unfortunate situation too.  That is a real bummer for sure.  I wish the best for you and your family in these trying times.

And now to the rest of you drivelers, please try to stay out of the heat and hope for cooler weather soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> On a nice day, would you rather take a 12 mile round trip ride by water, or a 90 mile round trip by land, to get to the same destination?



Land.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, made my BP go sky high!!  ok and I drooled on my keyboard, happy now?!?!



Not really.   Remember what I had for breakfast?   Wallpaper paste and a peach.  Well the peach had flavor.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> On a nice day, would you rather take a 12 mile round trip ride by water, or a 90 mile round trip by land, to get to the same destination?


Water!!!!!!!!



mudracing101 said:


> By water





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I surely hope that your Mother had a great birthday too.


Thank you!  Hope you're finding time to enjoy your vacation!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Not really.   Remember what I had for breakfast?   Wallpaper paste and a peach.  Well the peach had flavor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

Mornin boys and gals!!! Y'all have been busy this mernin already.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Mornin Jeff


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2011)

Morning people!
Got a little work to do, then clean the kitchen, and THEN........ start putting together a saltwater tackle setup and tackle box!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin boys and gals!!! Y'all have been busy this mernin already.


 hEY cHIEF!



rhbama3 said:


> Morning people!
> Got a little work to do, then clean the kitchen, and THEN........ start putting together a saltwater tackle setup and tackle box!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeff




Mornin Mud.....EGR valve and differential pressure sensor on my truck. Seems like I have replaced bout every sensor on the thing.



rhbama3 said:


> Morning people!
> Got a little work to do, then clean the kitchen, and THEN........ start putting together a saltwater tackle setup and tackle box!







Keebs said:


> hEY cHIEF!




Hellooooo there


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning people!
> Got a little work to do, then clean the kitchen, and THEN........ start putting together a saltwater tackle setup and tackle box!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mud.....EGR valve and differential pressure sensor on my truck. Seems like I have replaced bout every sensor on the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont feel like the  lone ranger, been chasing a tough start issue with the wifes blazer , been kicking my butt It seems like one thing after another lately Oh well , least ya got it back and riding i hope


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 19, 2011)

One more week till my normal routine, well new routine.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> One more week till my normal routine, well new routine.



Mornin pigmy, hope everythings going good


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin pigmy, hope everythings going good



Doing very well,  Hoping life is treating you well.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Gettin close to lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> One more week till my normal routine, well new routine.


Ain't gonna be *nuttin* "normal" 'bout it!  



mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close to lunch


 Fried chicken & fresh sliced mater & cucumber mousse!
Guess I was too excited packing my lunch to remember to bring my breakfast!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ain't gonna be *nuttin* "normal" 'bout it!
> 
> 
> Fried chicken & fresh sliced mater & cucumber mousse!
> Guess I was too excited packing my lunch to remember to bring my breakfast!



Well well we all thought you would be going hungry but NO you were holding out on us for lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well well we all thought you would be going hungry but NO you were holding out on us for lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont feel like the  lone ranger, been chasing a tough start issue with the wifes blazer , been kicking my butt It seems like one thing after another lately Oh well , least ya got it back and riding i hope



Yep runnin normal again  Now, If I just had AC



threeleggedpigmy said:


> One more week till my normal routine, well new routine.



New....and ever changing routine!!! Hope all are doing well



mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close to lunch





Keebs said:


> Ain't gonna be *nuttin* "normal" 'bout it!
> 
> 
> Fried chicken & fresh sliced mater & cucumber mousse!
> Guess I was too excited packing my lunch to remember to bring my breakfast!



I'mon go with chicken wings and maybe some mater pie



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well well we all thought you would be going hungry but NO you were holding out on us for lunch.



I wouldn't want to get in her way enroute to da lunchroom


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ain't gonna be *nuttin* "normal" 'bout it!
> 
> 
> Fried chicken & fresh sliced mater & cucumber mousse!
> Guess I was too excited packing my lunch to remember to bring my breakfast!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Well well we all thought you would be going hungry but NO you were holding out on us for lunch.





Jeff C. said:


> Yep runnin normal again  Now, If I just had AC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep runnin normal again  Now, If I just had AC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I give the chicken until half way down the hall before a bite is taken out if it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>





gobbleinwoods said:


> I give the chicken until half way down the hall before a bite is taken out if it.




I believe she skipped out a tad early on us....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I believe she skipped out a tad early on us....


 yeah I did!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah I did!



   Don't blame ya, cain't werk on a empy stomack....cain't spel rite either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2011)

lunch will be leftover crawfish soup and fried crab when i get home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> lunch will be leftover crawfish soup and fried crab when i get home!



(droolin' smiley)


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't blame ya, cain't werk on a empy stomack....cain't spel rite either.






rhbama3 said:


> lunch will be leftover crawfish soup and fried crab when i get home!





Jeff C. said:


> (droolin' smiley)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2011)

Lunch was left overs:  some eggplant and venison casserole and a bbq sammi.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Lunch was left overs:  some eggplant and venison casserole and a bbq sammi.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ham and cheese sammitch with giant slice of seedless watermelon!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2011)

good mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> good mornin



Did you even see the AM today?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ham and cheese sammitch with giant slice of seedless watermelon!


That'll work too!



Seth carter said:


> good mornin


 check your watch again, young'un................ 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you even see the AM today?


 nope, bet he didn't!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

CYL....got some errands to run!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL....got some errands to run!!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ham and cheese sammitch with giant slice of seedless watermelon!



I wanna grow the seedless kind, but i cant find the seeds for em!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you even see the AM today?



yes if 4am counts


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2011)

slip said:


> I wanna grow the seedless kind, but i cant find the seeds for em!



dont make much sence does it


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> yes if 4am counts


So im not the only one huh


Seth carter said:


> dont make much sence does it



No it dont.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2011)

slip said:


> I wanna grow the seedless kind, but i cant find the seeds for em!


Want me to save ya some?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bbq chicken and homemade mac and cheese. My wife comes up with the wierdest but good things sometimes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Bbq chicken and homemade mac and cheese. My wife comes up with the wierdest but good things sometimes



That is not weird, it is a meal.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is not weird, it is a meal.



you didnt see the way she cooked it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you didnt see the way she cooked it.



And I don't want to see it the next time it is visible either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldt imagine so


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 19, 2011)

What in da world is going on in here?!?!?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What in da world is going on in here?!?!?



 Just got here myself


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What in da world is going on in here?!?!?


I needs a shoulder massage........... theyz werkin me to death here!



Workin2Hunt said:


> Just got here myself


 who you is?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah I did!





Jeff C. said:


> Don't blame ya, cain't werk on a empy stomack....cain't spel rite either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What in da world is going on in here?!?!?



Nuttin why


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2011)

slip said:


> So im not the only one huh
> 
> 
> No it dont.



i have problems getting to sleep at night


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you didnt see the way she cooked it.



Tell us about it....



gobbleinwoods said:


> And I don't want to see it the next time it is visible either.







BBQBOSS said:


> What in da world is going on in here?!?!?



You goin to da Blast?? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


>







Seth carter said:


> i have problems getting to sleep at night




Quit sweepin all day!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell us about it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it dont matter if i get up at 6


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> it dont matter if i get up at 6


cut back on your energy drinks too...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell us about it....



It doesnt sound good but it was kinda tasty. She basically thawed some chicken and put it in a big pot, covered with hickory smoke bbq and a coke and cooked at a high simmer till done. Mac and cheese was just the shells with chunk cheese and milk melted and mixed. I wanted to eat the block cheese before she cooked with it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, we got a "stay of execution" so to speak, for a week, then we'll go from there. Not moving as of right now, but the drawing board is a jumbled mess at the moment  

 The Driveler family is the bestest


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> It doesnt sound good but it was kinda tasty. She basically thawed some chicken and put it in a big pot, covered with hickory smoke bbq and a coke and cooked at a high simmer till done. Mac and cheese was just the shells with chunk cheese and milk melted and mixed. I wanted to eat the block cheese before she cooked with it.



Sounds good though!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well, we got a "stay of execution" so to speak, for a week, then we'll go from there. Not moving as of right now, but the drawing board is a jumbled mess at the moment
> 
> The Driveler family is the bestest




Keep us posted Snowshmoo!!! If you need anything, you know we are here.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well, we got a "stay of execution" so to speak, for a week, then we'll go from there. Not moving as of right now, but the drawing board is a jumbled mess at the moment
> 
> The Driveler family is the bestest



Aaaawww, Snowy.......... dang it, sure wish we lived closer!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well, we got a "stay of execution" so to speak, for a week, then we'll go from there. Not moving as of right now, but the drawing board is a jumbled mess at the moment
> 
> The Driveler family is the bestest


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 19, 2011)

Evenin y'all

Keebs,I hope ya ain't still hungry....I just pulled the buttermilk biscuits out the oven,chicken fryin on top,fixing to start the squash and onions while prepping for a fresh blueberry cobbler.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2011)

i'm out


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Evenin y'all
> 
> Keebs,I hope ya ain't still hungry....I just pulled the buttermilk biscuits out the oven,chicken fryin on top,fixing to start the squash and onions while prepping for a fresh blueberry cobbler.






mudracing101 said:


> i'm out


 me tooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey everyone it's been awhile... Hope everyone has had a great year so far and getting ready for hunting season?? WoodsmanEd and I and the kids are great ready to hit the woods for some great hunting....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey everyone it's been awhile... Hope everyone has had a great year so far and getting ready for hunting season?? WoodsmanEd and I and the kids are great ready to hit the woods for some great hunting....




Sooooo....where ya been all this time???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2011)

evening, People!
decided on spaghetti and sausage for supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey everyone it's been awhile... Hope everyone has had a great year so far and getting ready for hunting season?? WoodsmanEd and I and the kids are great ready to hit the woods for some great hunting....




Hi!!




Jeff C. said:


> Sooooo....where ya been all this time???



Hi!!



rhbama3 said:


> evening, People!
> decided on spaghetti and sausage for supper.





Hi!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sooooo....where ya been all this time???



It's been summer break here so been in the yard and in the pool with the kids...Taking care of everyone .. How have you been?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Quack How are you this fine day...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cooking up a storm here...Dinner will be great tonight ..Meatloaf, Boiled Cabbage, Green Beans and Taters, Cracklin Pepper Cornbread Muffins.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, People!
> decided on spaghetti and sausage for supper.



Howdy Rob!! Still undecided on which leftover I'm gonna dispose of 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Quackster....Hope ya feelin better than this morn 



huntinglady74 said:


> It's been summer break here so been in the yard and in the pool with the kids...Taking care of everyone .. How have you been?



I can't complain, thank ya!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, People!
> decided on spaghetti and sausage for supper.



Hey Bama that looks like a pic of my coco hanging over my couch..lol..she knows she aint allowed on the couch..lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey Quack How are you this fine day...




Waiting on 7am, trying to knock out this last night at work.





Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Rob!! Still undecided on which leftover I'm gonna dispose of
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So far, so good Chief!!  How's my boy doing??


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am, trying to knock out this last night at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i'll pray it fly's by....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am, trying to knock out this last night at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He seems to be really enjoying himself....I reckon it did him some good to get out from under my thumb for a while. Going to get him Sunday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Well i'll pray it fly's by....




Thanks, trust me, I need all the help I can get!!






Jeff C. said:


> He seems to be really enjoying himself....I reckon it did him some good to get out from under my thumb for a while. Going to get him Sunday.




Be sure and tell him Uncle Quackers sez HIGH!!


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2011)

Dadgum turkey pecked me and gave me a big ol (big for a turkeys work anyway ... ) blister on the top of my hand .... didnt wanna talk it out or be friends or anything.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



You didnt watch that video did you?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 19, 2011)

Dang where is everyone???? Well Jason the 13 month old is trying to break into the liquer cabinet ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2011)

slip said:


> You didnt watch that video did you?




Grrrrrrrrrrrrr... Forgot all about it.  Will check it out tomorrow, I'm off for 7 days!!!  Wooooooot!!!
Will see you Saturday!!





huntinglady74 said:


> Dang where is everyone???? Well Jason the 13 month old is trying to break into the liquer cabinet ...





Have him mix me a strong one!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr... Forgot all about it.  Will check it out tomorrow, I'm off for 7 days!!!  Wooooooot!!!
> Will see you Saturday!!
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure if he mixes you one it will be a strong one..lol...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, trust me, I need all the help I can get!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do....prolly talk to him tomorrow tonight!! 



slip said:


> Dadgum turkey pecked me and gave me a big ol (big for a turkeys work anyway ... ) blister on the top of my hand .... didnt wanna talk it out or be friends or anything.




That's what you get for bein a peckerhead


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2011)

hellooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr... Forgot all about it.  Will check it out tomorrow, I'm off for 7 days!!!  Wooooooot!!!
> Will see you Saturday!!
> 
> 
> ...





huntinglady74 said:


> I'm sure if he mixes you one it will be a strong one..lol...



Dem younguns mix some good stiff drinks alright


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dem younguns mix some good stiff drinks alright




Speaking of that. I think me and the Capt. are about to have a long conversation..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dem younguns mix some good stiff drinks alright



I'm sure they do since at that age they can't read...LOL... But ya know what really works for teething???


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of that. I think me and the Capt. are about to have a long conversation..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of that. I think me and the Capt. are about to have a long conversation..




You can shorten that conversation up if you'll mix it like a two yr old


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> I'm sure if he mixes you one it will be a strong one..lol...










Jeff C. said:


> Will do....prolly talk to him tomorrow tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Seth carter said:


> hellooo




Hiya twelven!!



huntinglady74 said:


> I'm sure they do since at that age they can't read...LOL... But ya know what really works for teething???





Yep, rub some liquor on their gums, I've been doing it for almost 48 yrs!!


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Dang where is everyone???? Well Jason the 13 month old is trying to break into the liquer cabinet ...


I did the same thing at his age ..... maybe thats whats wrong with me? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr... Forgot all about it.  Will check it out tomorrow, I'm off for 7 days!!!  Wooooooot!!!
> Will see you Saturday!!





Jeff C. said:


> That's what you get for bein a peckerhead



Pffffttt dude, i just spit a wallermelon seed on my screen


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya twelven!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but we've had to try alot to find the one that works the best a lil Southern Comfort rubbed on the gums and they sleep like a newborn....lol


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 19, 2011)

slip said:


> I did the same thing at his age ..... maybe thats whats wrong with me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nahhhhhhhhhhhh i think we all did that ..lol...Just don't set a beer can down around this kid he loves any kind of beer...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well i think i'm gonna call it a nite.. I'll try to catch ya'll tomorrow..Have a great and safe night....


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2011)

Heat Index: 97°

10:23PM





 wake me up at first frost.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Heat Index: 97°
> 
> 10:23PM
> 
> ...



Same here  


Evenin Yall  

Gotta show off my lil farm girl


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> Evenin Yall
> ...


Hey Snowy!!......Aimee looks like a natural at that!!

Hate to hear the bad news!!.........Hope it all works out for the best in the long run!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hellooo



How's dat foot son??? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya twelven!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unkle Quack knowd what he's talkin bout!! 



slip said:


> I did the same thing at his age ..... maybe thats whats wrong with me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









huntinglady74 said:


> Yeah but we've had to try alot to find the one that works the best a lil Southern Comfort rubbed on the gums and they sleep like a newborn....lol


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff.........What the heck is that in yo avatar??..........Looks like a fox that has been smokin Weed??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> Evenin Yall
> ...



Beautiful pic....what RUTT said too. I got faith that it will 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!......Aimee looks like a natural at that!!
> 
> Hate to hear the bad news!!.........Hope it all works out for the best in the long run!!




Hey Mitch!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Jeff.........What the heck is that in yo avatar??..........Looks like a fox that has been smokin Weed??



Heyyyy.....It's a rough life out here for us yotes duuuuude!!


See sig line


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> Evenin Yall
> ...




Hiya Snowbabe, sorry to hear of ya'lls situation, things WILL work out!!  

I showed Dawn Aimee's new haircut this morning on FB!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Jeff.........What the heck is that in yo avatar??..........Looks like a fox that has been smokin Weed??









Tell da fox to puff puff pass!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!......Aimee looks like a natural at that!!
> 
> Hate to hear the bad news!!.........Hope it all works out for the best in the long run!!


Hey Mitch  She is  And if she doesn't get to help.. well, she gets mad  

Things'll work out...some way some how 


Jeff C. said:


> Beautiful pic....what RUTT said too. I got faith that it will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Shmoo  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Snowbabe, sorry to hear of ya'lls situation, things WILL work out!!
> 
> I showed Dawn Aimee's new haircut this morning on FB!!


Heya Quacker  Yup they will 

I so hope her hair grows quickly this time


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyy.....It's a rough life out here for us yotes duuuuude!!
> 
> 
> See sig line


Dang!!........Guess I'm guilty of canine profiling!!........They all look the same to me??



Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell da fox to puff puff pass!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How's dat foot son???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it hurts


----------



## oldenred (Jul 19, 2011)

my new girlfriend is lookin for a babysitting job, I assure you she is great with kids.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2011)

oldenred said:


> my new girlfriend is lookin for a babysitting job, I assure you she is great with kids.





Yeah, but is she any good at Nekkid Twista??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Snowbabe, sorry to hear of ya'lls situation, things WILL work out!!
> 
> I showed Dawn Aimee's new haircut this morning on FB!!
> 
> ...




I think he's more of a puff puff kind of guy......bogart 



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch  She is  And if she doesn't get to help.. well, she gets mad
> 
> Things'll work out...some way some how
> Thanks Shmoo
> ...



pm sent 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!........Guess I'm guilty of canine profiling!!........They all look the same to me??



Don't be groupin me wiff dem hounds duuuude.....they cain't even get their howl 'on 



Seth carter said:


> it hurts



Take care of it...you don't want it comin back to haunt ya when you get older. 



oldenred said:


> my new girlfriend is lookin for a babysitting job, I assure you she is great with kids.



They gonna string you up.....the mobs are still out there


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but is she any good at Nekkid Twista??



After two years(?) in jail .... i'd bet so.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2011)

mmmm blt


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't be groupin me wiff dem hounds duuuude.....they cain't even get their howl 'on


Yo Bro!!.......You be rollin wid dem 24's, and spinners??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yo Bro!!.......You be rollin wid dem 24's, and spinners??


----------



## oldenred (Jul 19, 2011)

No worries, she brings her own duct tape


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yo Bro!!.......You be rollin wid dem 24's, and spinners??



I've marked a few 



threeleggedpigmy said:


>



 Don't choot....I'm stuffed


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I think he's more of a puff puff kind of guy......bogart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



going back to the doctor soon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2011)

Good Night kids....seth, slip, Rutt, Quack, etc.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Night kids....seth, slip, Rutt, Quack, etc.



Night dude


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 19, 2011)

Night Folks! Yall have a goodun


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I've marked a few
> 
> 
> 
> Don't choot....I'm stuffed





SnowHunter said:


> Night Folks! Yall have a goodun



Good night to the both of you


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Night dude


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Night kids....seth, slip, Rutt, Quack, etc.


woo he didint count me as ect.



SnowHunter said:


> Night Folks! Yall have a goodun



night snowy


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Folks! Yall have a goodun


Same to you Snow


Seth carter said:


>



Shhh


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Same to you Snow
> 
> 
> Shhh



idjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Burrrpppppp!

Ps It was not me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Burrrpppppp!
> 
> Ps It was not me





Are you breast feeding??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2011)

Good morning on hump day.   Is it b'fast time?







and to wash it down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good morning on hump day.   Is it b'fast time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





G'morning Gobblin!!!  One mo hour to go!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 20, 2011)

Morning all.  GIW, I've got to ask you...how do you get your eggs looking perfect every single time?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.  GIW, I've got to ask you...how do you get your eggs looking perfect every single time?





Eggzactly . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.  GIW, I've got to ask you...how do you get your eggs looking perfect every single time?



practice or photoshop but I will never tell.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2011)

Will someone deliver me a pound of cooked bacon, half dozen fried eggs and a big ol bowl cheese grits, please? Oh and dont forget the big glass of sweet tea.  Thanks! 


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2011)

driveby!
see ya"ll this afternoon!


----------



## magoo (Jul 20, 2011)

Mornin Robert. Have a frightful  uh I mean fruitful day. Holla at ya this afternoon.  M


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone... Those of you out there headed to work becareful and to the rest ummm where's Breakfast..lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mornin ya'll , i sure could go for some hashbrowns right now. Guess i'll have to settle with the snack machine. A good nutritous bag of chips


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , i sure could go for some hashbrowns right now. Guess i'll have to settle with the snack machine. A good nutritous bag of chips



I'll bang my head for ya on that one..lolad:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good Morning Everyone... Those of you out there headed to work becareful and to the rest ummm where's Breakfast..lol





'Moanin huntinlady!!



And to the rest of ya'll too!!!


Just got off work, trying to unwind a lil bit, don't have to be back until Wed on the day shift.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin huntinlady!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Morning Quack.. Glad to see ya made it thru the night...Good that you got a little break coming to ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2011)

Just exactly how long are y'all gonna milk this donkey?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good Morning Quack.. Glad to see ya made it thru the night...Good that you got a little break coming to ya




Thanks!!! Glad you did too . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just exactly how long are y'all gonna milk this donkey?





I dunno???   Kinda figured you were the jackass . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

I remembered my breakfast today!  Cheesy egg & biscuit!

How ya'll doing?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> I'll bang my head for ya on that one..lolad:






Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin huntinlady!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Day shift



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just exactly how long are y'all gonna milk this donkey?



Jealous



Keebs said:


> I remembered my breakfast today!  Cheesy egg & biscuit!
> 
> How ya'll doing?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I remembered my breakfast today!  Cheesy egg & biscuit!
> 
> How ya'll doing?





I be liking some cheesy egg biscuit  .   .   .


----------



## Otis (Jul 20, 2011)

Bang yo head! Mental health will drive you mad! So bang yo head!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


 at least you got a snack machine!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I be liking some cheesy egg biscuit  .   .   .


and strawberry fig preserves slathered on it too!!
Hey, that's who has been missin, scrawberryJason!



Otis said:


> Bang yo head! Mental health will drive you mad! So bang yo head!


 I swear, I'm reallllllyy getting concerned about you lately..........................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody heard from Hogtrapp lately???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody heard from Hogtrapp lately???


 Nope, another one.......... although the last time I did talk with him, he was really busy!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2011)

I really need a foot massage and a butt..... Errrrr back rubb.  Keebs, wanna handle that fer me???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I really need a foot massage and a butt..... Errrrr back rubb.  Keebs, wanna handle that fer me???


I asked you for a shoulder rub yesterday & you snubbed me!!  ohalrightslideoverhere..................


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, gotta head to a meeting.................... CYL!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I asked you for a shoulder rub yesterday & you snubbed me!!  ohalrightslideoverhere..................



Awww im sorry, baby.  I'll do you when your done wif me.  Wait.... That came out wrong.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> at least you got a snack machine!!
> 
> 
> and strawberry fig preserves slathered on it too!!
> ...







BBQBOSS said:


> Awww im sorry, baby.  I'll do you when your done wif me.  Wait.... That came out wrong.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Moanin folks....what's gwine on today, da Humps?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mornin Jeff, slow in here today


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just exactly how long are y'all gonna milk this donkey?





mudracing101 said:


>




Y'all were doin purty good from the top post to the bottom post, above. MIG was onto somethin...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> MIG was onto somethin...


Something!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something!!!



Must be the Humps


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Awww im sorry, baby.  I'll do you when your done wif me.  Wait.... That came out wrong.


 


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks....what's gwine on today, da Humps?


Just got back from a meeting 'bout Mama & her stay in the nursing home.......... she hasn't progressed quiet good enough to go home on her own yet, but like I told her, it's up to HER how quick she improves!!
Oh and a BIG THANK YOU to the ones that sent her cards (and paper!) as always "my bunch" comes through & gives me the warm fuzzies!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Just got back from a meeting 'bout Mama & her stay in the nursing home.......... she hasn't progressed quiet good enough to go home on her own yet, but like I told her, it's up to HER how quick she improves!!
> Oh and a BIG THANK YOU to the ones that sent her cards (and paper!) as always "my bunch" comes through & gives me the warm fuzzies!!



She is doing better though, right??



That would be a good name for the next driveler..." Wadin with the warm and fuzzy bunch"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> She is doing better though, right??
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a good name for the next driveler..." Wadin with the warm and fuzzy bunch"


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> She is doing better though, right??
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a good name for the next driveler..." Wadin with the warm and fuzzy bunch"


Yes, much better.......... she has a severe case of Vertigo, not to mention still re-habing from the hip replacement, so it's going to be slow going, especially when she wants to talk to everyone that comes into the therapy room!  I swear, she's A.D.D. big time!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That would be a good name for the next driveler..." Wadin with the warm and fuzzy bunch"


Not a bad idea, I HAVE gone wadin with quiet a few on here and I can say it was a very enjoyable time!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> She is doing better though, right??
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a good name for the next driveler..." Wadin with the warm and fuzzy bunch"



You got the fuzzy part right! Buncha hairy ape men!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You got the fuzzy part right! Buncha hairy ape men!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You got the fuzzy part right! Buncha hairy ape men!



Hey....we are more advanced than that. 

At least Cro-Magnon


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

Somebody holler??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey....we are more advanced than that.
> 
> At least Cro-Magnon


 is that around the CrocodileDundee part??



Nicodemus said:


> Somebody holler??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody holler??



Yo Nicccccc!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

How ya`ll are??  

Break`s over, back to plunderin` around in the barn...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How ya`ll are??
> 
> Break`s over, back to plunderin` around in the barn...



Save me an extra seat fer breakfast....believe it or not, my better half Teri is going to accompany me to the blast and a good possibility to breakfast


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Save me an extra seat fer breakfast....believe it or not, my better half Teri is going to accompany me to the blast and a good possibility to breakfast





You might get there before me. Gonna get Boots to save me one, in case I`m late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

nicodemus said:


> you might get there before me. Gonna get boots to save me one, in case i`m late.



10-4....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How ya`ll are??
> 
> Break`s over, back to plunderin` around in the barn...


 You'd best be careful out there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4....





If I get there early, I will. I`m gonna try to be there by 7. When ya`ll gonna try to get there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I get there early, I will. I`m gonna try to be there by 7. When ya`ll gonna try to get there.



Appreciate it.....we're shootin for 7.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I get there early, I will. I`m gonna try to be there by 7. When ya`ll gonna try to get there.


 Is Klem gonna go toooooo????


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2011)

Gooood mornin .....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Gooood mornin .....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2011)

Grilled cheese berger for lunch with a big slice of tomato, cheese dog,, french fries and fried green tomato's


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Grilled cheese berger for lunch with a big slice of tomato, cheese dog,, french fries and fried green tomato's




*Wut's fer Lunch??*

Almost fergot!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Gooood mornin .....


 Tell your folks "Thank You" from me!!



mudracing101 said:


> Grilled cheese berger for lunch with a big slice of tomato, cheese dog,, french fries and fried green tomato's





Jeff C. said:


> *Wut's fer Lunch??*
> 
> Almost fergot!!!


Carter's Fried Chicken, fries, cole slaw & Sweet Tea!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Is Klem gonna go toooooo????





He won`t know till the last second.


----------



## Otis (Jul 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He won`t know till the last second.


 


thought you went on vacation?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He won`t know till the last second.


 like me.............



Otis said:


> thought you went on vacation?


 Did he have you convinced for real?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

Otis said:


> thought you went on vacation?





You thought???  What were you usin`???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang i didnt even get to post a reply on Otis's latest thread that got pulled!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2011)

Otis said:


> thought you went on vacation?


Thinkin again huh? I warned you about that!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang i didnt even get to post a reply on Otis's latest thread that got pulled!


 slippin??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang i didnt even get to post a reply on Otis's latest thread that got pulled!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thinkin again huh? I warned you about that!!



Where do you keep coming from, about the time i think you are gone you pop in outa no where


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tell your folks "Thank You" from me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tryin to kill off the chicken wings and celery stiks 



Nicodemus said:


> You thought???  What were you usin`???







BBQBOSS said:


> Dang i didnt even get to post a reply on Otis's latest thread that got pulled!




Pulled???? 

I thought I skeerd ya oft on that one


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Awww im sorry, baby.  I'll do you when your done wif me.  Wait.... That came out wrong.



not even past lunch yet and yer looking for an infaction


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> not even past lunch yet and yer looking for an infaction



Boy, ima infract your head!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2011)

By the way, i thought savage looked real..... Ummmmmm.... Sexy in that bikini.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Boy, ima infract your head!



bring it on


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Boy, ima infract your head!


Careful there Matty, the boy ain't toooo far behind ya in size!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> By the way, i thought savage looked real..... Ummmmmm.... Sexy in that bikini.




Ahhh...a different thread, must not have lasted long at all. Never saw it!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Careful there Matty, the boy ain't toooo far behind ya in size!



Yeah but im older, have more guns and dont fight fair.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah but im older, have more guns and dont fight fair.



i dont fight fair ether and my gpa has a thomson machin gun


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah but im _*older*_, have more guns and dont fight fair.


He's younger, has a gun and don't fight fair........ sounds like ya'll might be 'bout an even match!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh...a different thread, must not have lasted long at all. Never saw it!!



Yeah appearantly savage sent pics of himself to otis and otis posted them. At least that is what was stated in the thread.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i dont fight fair ether and my gpa has a thomson machin gun


will you hush, I'm handlin this for you!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah appearantly savage sent pics of himself to otis and otis posted them. At least that is what was stated in the thread.


How long for Otis is bandededed again??


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> will you hush, I'm handlin this for you!!



yes mam


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i dont fight fair ether and my gpa has a thomson machin gun



Hey Slip- take care of my light work, would ya? Thanks.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Slip- take care of my light work, would ya? Thanks.



i can handle all i gotta do is say hey nick


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Cloudin up big time here....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i can handle all i gotta do is say hey nick



I can bribe nic with ribs and brisket.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Cloudin up big time here....



nothing but sun and heat here.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> nothing but sun and heat here.


 And a chemically enhanced freaky squirrel!!


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Slip- take care of my light work, would ya? Thanks.


Yeah, sure.


Seth carter said:


> i dont fight fair ether and my gpa has a thomson machin gun


Your possible rate of fire means nothing if you never see the enemy coming.


Seth carter said:


> i can handle all i gotta do is say hey nick



_Ohhhh_ he's gunna tomahawk me, im so skeerd


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> nothing but sun and heat here.



Pouring down here.....and I mean POURING 

I just poured down a half a cup of 'tiger sauce' too


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Pouring down here.....and I mean POURING
> 
> I just poured down a half a cup of 'tiger sauce' too


You drank that stuff straight up?!?!?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Your possible rate of fire means nothing if you never see the enemy coming.
> 
> ...



no worse than tomohawk he gonna use the big  red button on u
think bout it lil buddy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And a chemically enhanced freaky squirrel!!



What? You don't like Jaspers taxidermy work? I thought he captured the look of an Alabama squirrel! 
 Just look at Jeffc's avatar. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get the exact look on a coyote's face right before the car hits him?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What? You don't like Jaspers taxidermy work? I thought he captured the look of an Alabama squirrel!
> Just look at Jeffc's avatar. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get the exact look on a coyote's face right before the car hits him?


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no worse than tomohawk he gonna use the big  red button on u
> think bout it lil buddy



Nic wont ever ban me, heck .... im unbannable


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Nic wont ever ban me, heck .... im unbannable



i bet i can work somethin out


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I can bribe nic with ribs and brisket.



not if i eat them first


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2011)

one of those new chocalate blizzards from Dairy Queen would be real good right now, just sayin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You drank that stuff straight up?!?!?



I was dippin the wings in it...poured too much in the bowl, didn want it to go to waste 



rhbama3 said:


> What? You don't like Jaspers taxidermy work? I thought he captured the look of an Alabama squirrel!
> Just look at Jeffc's avatar. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get the exact look on a coyote's face right before the car hits him?















Perzackly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Where do you keep coming from, about the time i think you are gone you pop in outa no where



I'ze gotz mad ninji skilz like that..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'ze gotz mad ninji skilz like that..



Thats cool , i underestimated the sneakynest


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'ze gotz mad ninji skilz like that..



Like bigox


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Like bigox



hi


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

who likes my sig?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> who likes my sig?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hi





Seth carter said:


> who likes my sig?



Hi...you need to add yo lil sister in there


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2011)

So..... i guess somebody bringing me that Blizzard i mentioned back on post 914 is outa the question


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> So..... i guess somebody bringing me that Blizzard i mentioned back on post 914 is outa the question



I've got a good quantity of Captain Morgan and diet Coke if you'd like a swig. You have to head on down to the beach to get it though..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> So..... i guess somebody bringing me that Blizzard i mentioned back on post 914 is outa the question


I'd say that's a big 10-4!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a good quantity of Captain Morgan and diet Coke if you'd like a swig. You have to head on down to the beach to get it though..


 I need some sand therapy!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a good quantity of Captain Morgan and diet Coke if you'd like a swig. You have to head on down to the beach to get it though..


Wished i could brother, wished i could



Keebs said:


> I'd say that's a big 10-4!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Wished i could brother, wished i could


Try Zaxby's new strawberry cheesecake shake!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I need some sand therapy!!!!!!!



60 grit...just sayin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 60 grit...just sayin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 60 grit...just sayin


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

who wants taco soup?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well we had about 1/2 hour of good steady rain earlier here in Alpharetta/Roswell area.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 60 grit...just sayin





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 Love me some 60!


Seth carter said:


> who wants taco soup?


 I love it in the winter, but not this time of year..........


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> who wants taco soup?



Who made it?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well we had about 1/2 hour of good steady rain earlier here in Alpharetta/Roswell area.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Who made it?



my grandma


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> who likes my sig?






No matr whut, yor stil my bouy . . . idjit


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> who wants taco soup?





boneboy96 said:


> Who made it?





Seth carter said:


> my grandma



Well I wish I were closer...sounds yummy.


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2011)

Just had a apache fly over ..... lawd you can hear em from a mile away


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Just had a apache fly over ..... lawd you can hear em from a mile away



Only cause he wasn't in stealth mode!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I wish I were closer...sounds yummy.



it is


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't know which is worse:
Bugsy just bailed out of going to the Blast, so she can't pick up my BBQ sauce from Matt OR Bubbette just had a two day old half gallon of milk explode in the back of her rav4. Allison forgot to get it out after grocery shopping. Yes, it stanks.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know which is worse:
> Bugsy just bailed out of going to the Blast, so she can't pick up my BBQ sauce from Matt OR Bubbette just had a two day old half gallon of milk explode in the back of her rav4. Allison forgot to get it out after grocery shopping. Yes, it stanks.....



dont you live in the same county as Nic?  Maybe he can bring it to you???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> dont you live in the same county as Nic?  Maybe he can bring it to you???



Well, i know Nic was planning to be there all day. I hate to ask him to take a cooler but i'll check with him. 
My crab traps just came in! Time to see how to put these things together!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2011)

oh well, at least i tried. 



If anyone wants any sauce, i will have 4 gallons with me for sale, along with containers to split it up in quarts.  Holla at me if you see me there!


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know which is worse:
> Bugsy just bailed out of going to the Blast, so she can't pick up my BBQ sauce from Matt OR Bubbette just had a two day old half gallon of milk explode in the back of her rav4. Allison forgot to get it out after grocery shopping. Yes, it stanks.....




Why did she bail? Is she still gumpy? 

  Sorry to Bubbett and the milk. I've smelled that smell before.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Why did she bail? Is she still gumpy?
> 
> Sorry to Bubbett and the milk. I've smelled that smell before.



Naw, just the usual that we all have to deal with. Get kids ready for school, car trouble, and all the other little fun things that take up time.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, just the usual that we all have to deal with. Get kids ready for school, car trouble, and all the other little fun things that take up time.



Well, that's enough to make me gumpy.


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know which is worse:
> Bugsy just bailed out of going to the Blast, so she can't pick up my BBQ sauce from Matt OR Bubbette just had a two day old half gallon of milk explode in the back of her rav4. Allison forgot to get it out after grocery shopping. Yes, it stanks.....



So your not going to the blast?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2011)

slip said:


> So your not going to the blast?



No, afraid not, little buddy.
My wife wants to go to Panama City this weekend and i can't really argue with her as much hog hunting as she's let me do the last two summers. I'm planning to just fish and crab all weekend with my BiL. We haven't done that in a long time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> dont you live in the same county as Nic?  Maybe he can bring it to you???





rhbama3 said:


> Well, i know Nic was planning to be there all day. I hate to ask him to take a cooler but i'll check with him.
> My crab traps just came in! Time to see how to put these things together!





I got you covered.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Nic, ya gonna bring me one of those neck knives ya make?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I got you covered.



Thanks, Brother!
I'll stop by your house tomorrow after work and give you some money for the exchange!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey Nic, ya gonna bring me one of those neck knives ya make?




Got you on the list for one, but I still can`t knap yet. Bear with me.




rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Brother!
> I'll stop by your house tomorrow after work and give you some money for the exchange!




Sounds good.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 20, 2011)

Geez, yall aint killed this one yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Geez, yall aint killed this one yet?



I'm trying to put these stoopid crab traps together! 
I think its a chinese/messican puzzle.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm trying to put these stoopid crab traps together!
> I think its a chinese/messican puzzle.



My son used to say dad, you gotta read the constructions!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> My son used to say dad, you gotta read the constructions!



There are none. Just a stupid drawing of what its supposed to look like when done. Jeez, i think they used coat hangers for the frame....


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> There are none. Just a stupid drawing of what its supposed to look like when done. Jeez, i think they used coat hangers for the frame....




Sorry bout dat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know which is worse:
> Bugsy just bailed out of going to the Blast, so she can't pick up my BBQ sauce from Matt OR Bubbette just had a two day old half gallon of milk explode in the back of her rav4. Allison forgot to get it out after grocery shopping. Yes, it stanks.....



OH LAWD.....



BBQBOSS said:


> oh well, at least i tried.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants any sauce, i will have 4 gallons with me for sale, along with containers to split it up in quarts.  Holla at me if you see me there!



Be lookin fer ya.....are ya gonna have any of that mustard sauce, Matt?



SnowHunter said:


> Geez, yall aint killed this one yet?




Been tryin all day



Laneybird said:


> My son used to say dad, you gotta read the constructions!




I always referred to them as destructions....considerin half the time you can throw them away


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, afraid not, little buddy.
> My wife wants to go to Panama City this weekend and i can't really argue with her as much hog hunting as she's let me do the last two summers. I'm planning to just fish and crab all weekend with my BiL. We haven't done that in a long time.



I sowwy. 

Wasn't planning on taking mini-me to the Doctor or having to buy out the danged pharmacy. . ERD has a doctor appointment Tuesday. Lockers, id's, parking permit, school clothes and supplies have to be bought this week AND ERD's truck has GOT TO BE put back together and running ASAP. 

As far as the following weekend, I'm sure we'll work something out.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OH LAWD.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That reminds me of a time I was trying to get the Christmas tree to stand up in the stand.  Picture this. After I worked with it for about 20 minutes, I asked my better half to open the back door. She was in the kitchen and all of a sudden this tree and stand are flying out in the backyard. Needless to say, after a good cooling down, I went out in the yard and retrieved said tree. Amazing how that thing went up in the first five minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> That reminds me of a time I was trying to get the Christmas tree to stand up in the stand.  Picture this. After I worked with it for about 20 minutes, I asked my better half to open the back door. She was in the kitchen and all of a sudden this tree and stand are flying out in the backyard. Needless to say, after a good cooling down, I went out in the yard and retrieved said tree. Amazing how that thing went up in the first five minutes.



Wow!!! Probably a good thing it did, some folks leave them trees lit up all night


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2011)

Fried fish and cold beer. I'm gonna be thirsty tomorow, but I'm feelin like a king tonite


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Fried fish and cold beer. I'm gonna be thirsty tomorow, but I'm feelin like a king tonite



You going to the blast this year?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Fried fish and cold beer. I'm gonna be thirsty tomorow, but I'm feelin like a king tonite


Whasup Drankus!!



slip said:


> You going to the blast this year?


We are planning on being there!!............Had something come up this evening that may prevent us from making it!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

i call the next drivler


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Drankus!!
> 
> We are planning on being there!!............Had something come up this evening that may prevent us from making it!!



Well, i hope to see yall there.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i call the next drivler


Go ahead!!........Just get the spelling right!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go ahead!!........Just get the spelling right!!


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a feeling this one aint going to get locked up any time soon.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

slip said:


> I have a feeling this one aint going to get locked up any time soon.



its way to qiet somthins up has nick banded everybody but you an me?


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> its way to qiet somthins up has nick banded everybody but you an me?



Hmm, i dunno ... Nic is to harmless to do something like that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> its way to qiet somthins up has nick banded everybody but you an me?


Not everybody


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Hmm, i dunno ... Nic is to harmless to do something like that



he left us with the messican


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not everybody



why couldent he leave us with quack


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> he left us with the messican


well ..... my grass does need cut ....


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not everybody



Still down in floorduh?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

slip said:


> well ..... my grass does need cut ....
> 
> 
> Still down in floorduh?



good idea hey miguel you want a quarter


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

there are no mods online


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Still down in floorduh?



Yup.



Seth carter said:


> good idea hey miguel you want a quarter


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> there are no mods online



Nope


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> there are no mods online


Im pretty sure when ever you log on, a mod wakes up just to keep a eye on you .... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup.



Cool man. You going to make it to the blast this year?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nope



unles  there invisble


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nope


How's CTT doin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Cool man. You going to make it to the blast this year?



Be swingin by there on Friday, on the way home, to pick up a knife that I designed that Razor Blade made for me.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's CTT doin?



Sound a sleep next to Momma, I will also add that they look so wonderful and peaceful.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Im pretty sure when ever you log on, a mod wakes up just to keep a eye on you ....
> 
> 
> Cool man. You going to make it to the blast this year?



They have an alarm that goes off, and it is my night.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

hey there


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

only


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

a few


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

more


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

posts before


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

ive


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

They let


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

already


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

posted


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

er go


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

new drivler


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Ding ding ding


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

there


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

is no


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

mods


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 21, 2011)

they dont want to close this one!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 21, 2011)

2 drivel threads open at the same time???


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 21, 2011)

See,if we had a secret midnight moderator this thread could be closed and there wouldn't be anarchy


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 21, 2011)

woo hoo we are running wild on the night shift


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 21, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> woo hoo we are running wild on the night shift



Gotta keep an eye out for that bouncer from the south ga. swamps.....He could sneak in anytime


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Gotta keep an eye out for that bouncer from the south ga. swamps.....He could sneak in anytime



Yep you never know when he is lurking waiting to spring like a rattle snake


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 21, 2011)

mm mmm,last piece of blueberry cobbler....Gonna have to hit that bush again tomorrow


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 21, 2011)

I need someone to make me a strawberry rubarb pie


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 21, 2011)

Well time to wrap my night up!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 21, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Well time to wrap my night up!



Later DJ


----------

